# دورة في الطاقة الهيدروجينية ........ دروس رقم (1)+(2)



## fagrelsabah (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

البحث عن مصادرة للطاقة كانت بالماضى القريب مجال للبحث عن مصادرها
وبعد ان توصل العلم والعلماء الى افضل اكتشاف للطاقة فى الكون كله التزموا الصمت وتم التوقف عن تلك الابحاث اللتى كانت تنفق عليها المليارات من الدولارات

السبب
هو انهم اكتشفوا ان ارخص وافضل وانظف مصدر فى الكون كله هو الهيدروجين

نعم

غاز الهيدروجين







فمنه تنشاء الكواكب والنجوم والمجرات

ومنه نستمد الطاقة الشمسية وتصل لنا اشعه الشمس بالقدر اللازم للحياة
ومنه يمكن انتاج ارخص كهرباء وانظف طاقة ومنه يمكن تسيير السيارات ومولدات الكهرباء والمصانع

وتعددت طرق انتاجه والحصول عليه

ومنه يتكون كل كائن حى فاجسامنا تحتوى على اكثر من 73% هيدروجين

فما هو هذا الغاز العجيب ؟
وما الاسرار اللتى جعلها الله تعالى فى هذا الغاز وحده ؟

ولماذا جعل الله تعالى من الماء كل شئ حي ؟

وكيف يمكن ان نحقق الحلم بتحويل السيارات او مولدات الكهرباء او مالمحركات بالمصانع وورش اللحام للعمل بالهيدروجين ؟

كل تلك الاسئلة ستكون من ضمن سلسلة الشرح للوقود الجديد الهيدروجين

فتابعونا
الهيدروجين​الهيدروجين أحد أهم العناصر الكيميائية، ويتميز بأنه عديم الطعم واللون والرائحة. ويرمز للهيدروجين بالحرف (H).
تعتبر ذرة الهيدروجين أخف وأبسط ذرة معروفة، حيث إنها تتكون من بروتون واحد فقط (يحمل شحنة موجبة) وإلكترون واحد (يحمل شحنة سالبة). عدده الذري (1)، ووزنه الذري (1,0079).
اشتُق اصطلاح الهيدروجين من كلمتين إغريقيتين تعنيان: مُكّوِن الماء، حيث يحتوي جزيء الماء على ذرتين من الهيدروجين وذرة واحدة من الأكسجين.

وجوده.

يعتبر الهيدروجين العنصر التاسع من حيث وفرته في القشرة الأرضية، حيث يُكوّن تقريبا 1% من القشرة. ويوجد معظم الهيدروجين متحداً مع العناصر الأخرى، ولكن وجود عديد من تجمعات الهيدروجين الحر كان سببًا في حدوث انفجارات عنيفة في مناجم الفحم تحت سطح الأرض. وتتركب معظم أجزاء الشمس والعديد من النجوم من الهيدروجين.
ويتحد الهيدروجين مع العناصر الكيميائية الأخرى في خلايا النباتات والحيوانات بمثل ما هو في الماء. وتتركب الهيدروكربونات، التي تعد واحدة من أهم أنواع المركبات، من الهيدروجين والكربون. فالنفط والغاز الطبيعي على سبيل المثال، يتكونان من خليط متنوع من الهيدروكربونات. كما تحتوي الأحماض الشائعة، والعديد من القلويات وكذلك العديد من المركبات الأخرى على الهيدروجين.


خواصه 

اكتشف العالم الإنجليزي، هنري كافندش، خواص الهيدروجين، ومَيزه عنصرًا عام 1766م. ويمكن تكثيف الهيدروجين إلى سائل يغلي عند درجة حرارة - 257,87°م ويتجمد عند درجة حرارة -259,14°م.


تحضير الهيدروجين

. يمكن إنتاج الهيدروجين معمليًا بالتحليل الكهربائي للماء. انظر:التحليل الكهربائي. وعند استخدام التحليل الكهربائي، يقوم التيار الكهربائي بتحليل الماء إلى عنصريه، غازي الهيدروجين والأكسجين.
تُنتج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين تجارياً بوصفه منتجًا ثانويًا عند تصنيع الصودا الكاوية باستخدام التحليل الكهربائي للماء المالح، ولكن معظم الهيدروجين ينتج تجارياً بتمرير بخار الماء على فحم ساخن أو حديد أو بتفاعل البخار مع الغاز الطبيعي في وجود عامل حفّاز.

مركبات الهيدروجين.

يتحد الهيدروجين مباشرة مع العديد من الفلزات النشطة، ولكن تُصنع معظم مركبات الهيدروجين بطرق غير مباشرة. وتنطلق كمية كبيرة من الحرارة نسبياً عند اتحاد ذرتين من الهيدروجين لتكوين جزيء منه. وقدرة الهيدروجين على الاشتعال مكنته من أن يكون مفيداً في إنتاج العديد من المركبات. فعلى سبيل المثال، ينفجر خليط من الهيدروجين والأكسجين بعنف عند اشعاله بشرارة. ويشتعل الهيدروجين بلهب حار منتجاً الماء في وجود هواء أو أكسجين. ويشتعل الكلور في وجود الهيدروجين مكوناً غاز كلوريد الهيدروجين عديم اللون HCL. كما يعرف محلول كلوريد الهيدروجين في الماء بحمض الهيدروكلوريك.

تُصنع كميات كبيرة من غاز النشادر

NH3 بعملية هابر باتحاد الهيدروجين والنيتروجين. وتحُضّر بقية مركبات الهيدروجين بطرق غير مباشرة من ضمنها مركبات فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين (H2O2) وحمض الخل (CH3COOH) والكحول الأثيلي (C2H5OH). ويتحد الهيدروجين مباشرة مع العديد من المركبات تحت ظروف مناسبة. فيتحد الهيدروجين مع أول أكسيد الكربون (CO) بطريقة باترت مكوناً الميثانول أو كحول الخشب (CH3OH). ويتحد أيضا مع الدهون السائلة مكوناً شحوماً صلبة.
وتدعى هذه الطريقة بالهدرجة،وتستخدم لتحويل الزيوت النباتية إلى سمن شبه صلب يستخدم في الطهي


استخداماته.


ومقدرة الهيدروجين على إنتاج حرارة عند اتحاده مع الأكسجين، جعلته وقوداً جيداً. وقد طور العلماء في بعض الدول مثل كندا، واليابان، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، والاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا) طرقًا لاستخدام الهيدروجين مصدرًا للطاقة، وماتزال الأبحاث في هذا المجال جارية. فالوقود الهيدروجيني على سبيل المثال، يوفر الطاقة للمحرك الرئيسي في نظام العربة المدارية للمكوك الفضائي
وهل تعلمون لماذا ؟

لان الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين

ففي تلك المركبة تم استخدام الدائرة المغلقة لوقود الماء = وقود الهيدروجين فتوجد وحدة لتحليل الماء كهربيا الى خزانين واحدلتخزين الاكسجين والثانى لتخزين الهيدروجين
ويتم استهلاك هذا الرصيد من الغازات فى خلية الدمج الكهربي فيتم اعادة اتحاد الاكسجين معالهيدروجين منتجا الكهرباء اللازمة لتشغيل كافة اجهزة المركبة وشحن بطارياتها و يكون ناتج الدمج هو الماء الذى يتم تجميعه وتبريده لوضعه مرة اخرى فى خلية التحليل للماء

وبهذا النظام لن تحتاج الى محطة تزويد بالوقود = طبعا لانها متواجدة على المريخ 

و الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تستخدم إحدى وحدات الطاقة، الوقود الهيدروجيني لإنتاج الكهرباء في مدينة نيويورك. وقد صمم المهندسون سيارات تجريبية تسير بالوقود الهيدروجيني. وعند تفاعل الفحم مع الهيدروجين كيميائياً يمكن تكوين البترول، أو زيت الوقود، أو الغاز الطبيعي المصنّع.








ومن هنا بداء البحث الجاد عن افضل الطرق للحصول على هذا الغاز السحرى
والبحث عن طرق جديدة لتوليد الطاقة منه
======================================


وقود الماء


ويقصد به الماء بعد تحليله الى غازيه الاكسجين والهيدروجين

وهنا يوجد طريقتين الاولى


وهى الشائعه ويتم تحليل الماء فى اناء واحد يشمل الكاثود واانود ويتصاعد الغازان مجتمعان لنحصل على 
مايسمي وقود الاكسي هيدروجين
لانه يتكون من خليط غاز الاكسجين وغاز الهيدروجين




وهذا الخليط يتم استخدامه فى المحرات اللتى تعمل باوقود التقليدي

الطريقة الثانية

ويتم تحليل الماء فى اناء مزدوج
ويوضع بالاناء الاول الكاثود وبالاناء الثانى الانود ويكون الماء متصل بينهما من خلال ممر التوصيل

وفى الاناء الاول يتصاعد غاز الهيدروجين
وفى الاناء الثانى يتصاعد غاز الاكسجين

ويتم تجميع كل غاز منفصل عن الاخر فى خزانين

وذالك حتى يتم استخدامهما فى خلايا توليد الكهرباء عند دمج الهيدروجين والاكسجين مرة اخرى لنحصل على الطاقة الكهربية و العادم هو الماء وبخار الماء الذى يمكن اعادة استخدامه مرات عديدة







الماء وقود المستقبل

مع الصراع والبحث عن مصادر للطاقة النظيفة وجدت الشركات والجامعات المتخصصة ان الهيدروجين عند استخدامه ولو بنسبة بسيطة مع البنزين او الوقود التقليدي فان نسبة السموم وغازات اول اكسيد الكربوى تقل الى درجه تقترب من الصفر

مما يعنى انه باستخدام هذا الغاز نحصل على بيئة نظيفة فهو الوقود الوحيد بالكون كله الذى خلقه الله تعالى فى احس صورة وافضل اداء

فهو غير ملوث للبيئة لانه بعد استخدامه لا ينتج سموم وسحب سوداء وذالك لان العادم هو بخار الماء

فعند استخدام لتر ما الماء فانه يتحول الى لتر من بخار الماء الذى سيسقط كامطار فى مكان ما على الارض

وهو الوقود الوجد الذى لا ينتج عنه حراة عالية لانه بخار للماء


والان نجد ان كثير من شركات السيارات والطائرات والسفن بدات فى التحول الى هذا الوقود النظيف

فمنهم من استخدم الهيدروجين مباشرة على المحركات العادية للسيارات وتسمي محركات الاحتراق الداخلى
مثل شركة بي ام في BMW وسيارتها الشهيرة والمتواجدة فى احد المعارض فى المانيا

ومنهم من استخدم تقنية استخراج الطاقة الكهربية من الهيدروجين لتشغيل سيارات حديثة ذات محرك كهربي

وهى اللتى بداءت تغزو الاسواق منذ 2005 الى الان

وتلك الطريقتين هما طريقتان قديمتات ظهرتا منذ اكثر من قرنين من الزمان وقد تم التحفظ عليها



وللمزيد من المعلومات والاخبار عن طرق تحويل السيارات ومولدات الكهرباء للعمل بوقود الماء فى الحلقات القادمة باذن الله تعالى
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافية .... تمهيد ومقدمة موفقة ...


----------



## اراس الكردي (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة
والى مزيد من التقدم والعطاء


----------



## حيو الأسد (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكر ا نسأل الله ان يغفر ذنوبك


----------



## majed316 (7 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمبسطة لأبعد حد . 
متشوق لباقي السلسلة وأتمنى أن تكون في أسرع وقت .


----------



## سنان محمود (7 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز fagrelsabah احييك على اهتمامك و اصرارك على البحث في هذا المجال 
اود ان اطرح تسأل : كم هي الطاقة الازمة لتحليل كمية محددة من الماء لتنتج 1 كغم من الهيدوجين علما " ان الطاقة الناتجة من حرق 1 كغم هي 141790 kj\kg 
المصدر http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/fuels-higher-calorific-values-d_169.html
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أغسطس 2009)

سنان محمود قال:


> اخي العزيز fagrelsabah احييك على اهتمامك و اصرارك على البحث في هذا المجال
> اود ان اطرح تسأل : كم هي الطاقة الازمة لتحليل كمية محددة من الماء لتنتج 1 كغم من الهيدوجين علما " ان الطاقة الناتجة من حرق 1 كغم هي 141790 kj\kg
> المصدر http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/fuels-higher-calorific-values-d_169.html
> تقبل تحياتي



الاجابة على هذا السوءال تجدها على الانترنت 


فلا احب الجدل ولا المجادلين ففى المنتدى الكثيرين الذى يريدون فرض فكرهم الخاطئ 

وهذا سبب تاخر وتخلف الكثير من البلاد 

وسبب تقدم دول العالم الاول انهم يقبلون كل فكرة جديدة ويعملون على تطويرها 

فللاسف الكثير لايعلم ماهى طبيعة الوقود وعليه تتم كل الحسابات بالخطاء 
فمثلا انت تحتج الى 1 لتر بنزين لكل 10 كيلومتر بالسيارة 

ولكن عند استخدام الهيدروجين يختلف الامر نهائيا 
وقد تصعق من النتيجة 

السبب ان هنالك الكثير من العوامل 


1= 1كيلوجرام هيدروجين يكفي للسير مسافة 40 كيلومتر على الاقل 

2= فواقد القدرة فالبنزين يحتاج الى زمن ليشتعل بكامله داخل الاسطوانه طويل =لانه ليس وقود انفجارى = وبالتالى يكون المكبس =البستم= قد نزل من النقطة الميته بالمحرك مما يترتب عليه كبير حجم وحيز غرفة الاحتراق وبالتلى يقل العزم مثلا من طن على البوصة المربعة الى 350 على البوصة لمربعه 

وبالتالى اهدار عالى فى الوقود وتكلفة عالية من المال تلقي فى العادم 

مع الفرق 
ان الهيدروجين لايحتاج الى زمن لاشتعاله =لانه ببساطة شديدة وقود انفجارى زمن اشتعاله صفر

وبالتالى يكون فاقد القدرة صفر 
وبالتالى يكون العزم على سطح المكبس كن على البوصة المربعه بدون فواقد 

وهذا هو الوقود الوحيد بالعالم الذى يتمتع بتلك الخاصية 

3= الفرق بين البنزن والهيدروجين شاسع 

الهيدروجين له 3 أضعاف قوة البنزين 


Diesel 44,800 19,300

Gasoline 47,300 20,400

Hydrogen 141,790 61,000

فهو يزيد فى قوتى 300% عن البنزين او الديزل 

4= 
الكثير لايعلم معنى وقود الماء 


فقد يظن انه الهيدروجين بدل البنزين ويستخدم الهواء الجوى لحرقه 

ولكن وقود الماء هو ناتج تحليل الماء وهنا نحصل على النسب الصحيحة للاشتعال 2 هيدروجين الى 1 أكسجين والناتج عند الحرق هو الماء مرة اخرى باذن الله تعالى 

وهنا فرق خطير جدا لا يعرفه الا مهندسين مكيا نيكا السيارات 

ففى البنزين يتم دخول الهواء الجوى محملا ب 78% غاز النيتروجين بالاضافة الى بعض الغازات الاخرى اللتى لافائدة منها سوى زيادة سخونة المحرك والضجيج العالى عند خروجها من ماسورة العادم 

وهنا فقد كبير بقدرة المحرك وحمل كبير لامبرر له 

هذا الحمل والفاقد ينتهى ويختفى تماما عند استخدام وقود الماء 
بشرط عدم دخول الهواء الجوى فقط مايخرج من خلية التحليل الى المحرك مباشرة 

وهنا ستجد المفاجاءات ووالعجائب اللتى وضعها الله سبحانه وتعالى في الماء و الهيدروجين 

فهو سيجعل المجرك اقل ضجيجا 

وسيجعله يعمل بكامل قدرتة وبالتالى توفير عالى بالوقود لتر ماء لكل 300 كيلومتر لامجال للمقارنة بالبنزين اطلاقا 

وسيجعله دافئ ولن يسخن ابدا مع العلم ان درجة اشتعال وقود الماء اعلى من 4000 درجة مئوية 
ولكن عند احتراقة ليس له زمن فزمنه صفر لانه انفجارى وبالتالى لايوجد زمن يكفى لانتقال الحرارة الى جسم المحرك او المكينة 
بالاضافة الى الاعجاز الذى وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى فى وقود الماء انه بعد اشتعاله يرجع ليصير ماء مرة اخرى باذن الله تعالى من خصائص الماء انه ااكبر مادة موجوده على الكرة الارضية تستطيع امتصاص الحرارة وبالتالى يعمل الماء =بخار الماء = على جمع تلك الحرارة من داخل المحرك 

وقد اكتشف العلماء ان وقود الماء هو الوقود الوحيد بالعالم الذى يستطيع تبريد المحرك ومن الداخل =يقصد من داخل السلندرات والعادم تكون درجة حرارته حوالى 200 درجة مئوية اقل او ازيد قليلا 


اذا 

Gasoline 47,300 20,400
تحتوى على فاقد اكثر من 50% 

Hydrogen 141,790 61,000

تحتوى على عزم زائد + 300% 

المحصلة بنزين = 300 % X فى 2 = 600% وفر واداء افضل 

بالاضافة الى صفر تلوث لانه لايوجد اكاسيد كربونية بترولية بالعادم فقط بخار الما 

وهذا العادم بخار الماء يمكن تبريدة من خلال مبرد مثل المستخدم للردياتير وتكثيرق الماء لاعادة ادخالة مرة اخرى الى خلية التحليل 

وهذه هى الدورة المغلقة للوقود ولن تحتاج الى ماء جديد طوال عمر السيارة طالما ليس هناك تسريب للبخار 


ولهذا تم وضع تلك الدور لشرح هذا العلم 

وان شاء الله فى الدروس القادمة ستجد الاسانيد العلمية مدى التقدم التكنولوجى فى العالم والبحث عن وقود نظيف ومدى التلوث من الوقود التقليدي والمكلف فى تصنيعه 




تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سنان محمود (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز fagersabah لم اقصد بتسألي اثارة جدال عقيم عن فكرة استخدام الهدوجين كوقود ولكن من اطلاعي على مشاركاتك استنتجت ان اجد جواب سؤالي لديك حتى يمكن ان نحدد مثلا حجم المحولة الكهربائية الازمة لتجهيز تيار كهربائي بفولتية محددة او حتى استخدام الخلايا الشمسية لتوفير هذه الطاقة الكهربائية .
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لاسألتي واسئلة زملاءنا في المنتدى فأنت الان في موضع معلم يوصل معلومات الى افراد قد لا يمتلكونها ومن طبيعة المعلم ان يصبر على تسألات طلابه حتى وان كان بالنسبة اليه ساذجة 
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا" على المعلومات الاضافية


----------



## khaledkamal21 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الكريم / فجر الصباح
اولا اشكرك لهذ المجهود الذي سيكون بإذن الله في ميزان حسناتك
و لكن اعتقد انك تحاملت قليلا علي الاخ الكريم / سنان
فهو ان كان السؤال يحمل لهجه الاستغراب و التعجب و لكن يبدو اننا فهمناه خطأ
فارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بالرد فقط علي السؤال إذا كان من المشككين
أو طلب الانتظار من العضو المحترم ان يصبر و ستجيب علي الاسئله كلها في رد منفصل حتي لا تكون الدورة
تشتيت للهدف الاساسي و هي انسيابيه المعلومات في تسلسل منطقي منظم
عفوا اذا اخطات و لكن هذا راي و لكم الحريه المطلقه لرفضه او قبوله

اخيكم
خالد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس فجر الصباح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد تابعت مواضيعك ومداخلاتك 
وإضافاتك المتجددة بالقسم 

متمنيا لك كل توفيق وتقدم

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على ما تبذله من جهد ومثابرة

 ووفقك لنشر العلم والمعرفة 
وأثابك كل خير


----------



## الساحر (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع...........نحن بنتظار الدرس 2


----------



## مهاجر (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

الأخ: fagrelsabah

الله يعطيك العافية على جهدك ... شكر وتقدير لك على جهدك من إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب

نتابعك ... جزاك الله خير


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 أغسطس 2009)

*دورة في الطاقة الهيدروجينية ........ درس رقم (2)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قد شرحنا فى الدرس الاول مقدمة عن وقود الماء ومعجزة الله سبحانه وتعالى وأياته 

فهو المادة الوحيدة اللتى يمكن تحويلها الى وقود لكل شئ من السيارات والطائرات والسفن 
والمعجزة ان الماء بعد تحويله الى وقود وحرقه يعود ليصير ماء مرة اخرى باذن الله تعالى 

وشرحنا انه يمكن عمل دورة مغلقة لهذا الوقود =
بمعنى انه يمكن استخدام مثلا 5 لتر ماء كوقود الى الابد وذالك عن طريق تبريد بخار الماء من عادم المحرك ليصير ماء ويتم اعادة ضخه الى وعاء او خلية التحليل للماء 
وبهذا الاسلوب يعاد استخدامه ملايين المرات ولا ينفذ ابدا 

وربما السر ان الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل الماء اساس الحياة فخلق من الماء كل شء حى 

وعليه فان قمت بنزع الماء من الكائنات الحية لماتت على الفور فحتى تستمر الحياة جعل ى الماء تلك القدرة العجيبة 
وجعل فى الماء قدرة غريبة جدا على امتصاص الحرارة فالماء له اعلى معدل لامتصاص الحرارة ولذالك يستخدم فى اطفاء الحرائق وتبريد المفاعلات النووية 

والان 

ان شاء الله تعالى سيتم شرح كيف يمكن استخدام الماء كوقود بديل للبنزين او وقود مساعد لمشتقات البترول على الحد من تلوث البيئة 
وذالك بعد تحليل الماء الى عنصريه غاز الاكسجين وغاز الهيدروجين 

فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى 

و فى الدرس القادم باذن الله تعالى سيتم شرح تكنولوجيا تحويل وقود الماء الى كهرباء وما يسمى بخلايا الوقود = ولكنها للاسف فاشلة بسبب الغلاء الشديد جدا لاسعارها مثل منظومة االواح الطاقة الشمسية 

ولالك سبنداء فى شرح ارخص الطرق للحصول على وقود الماء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


تحويل الماء الى وقود يحتاج الى عدة اشياء 
1= وعاء التحليل ولابد ان يكون وعاء محكم لا يسمح بخروج الغاز الا من خراطيم الامداد للغاز

2= الواح = اقطاب تحليل الماء ومواصفاتها 

3= المصدر الكهربي لتحليل الماء 

4= بعض الاحتياطات والامور الامنية اللازمة 

5= سائل التحليل =و مايسمي بالاكترولود ومواصفاته 

===============================

1- وعاء تحليل الماء 
يمكن استخدام اوعية مختلفة ولكن افضلها ما يتم صناعته من الحديد المجلفن الغير قابل للصداء او الاستانلس استيل 

حجم الوعاء يختلف حسب سعة المحرك اللترية 
فمثلا سيارة صغيرة اقل من 1000 CC يكون حجم الوعاء 20 عرض 25 ارتفاع و 30 طول 

فيكون حجمه اكبر قليلا من حجم بطارية السيارة 

يحتوى من الداخل على لوحين للتحليل الاثود والانود 
المسافة بينهم لابد ان كون كبيرة حتى لايسخن الماء اى درجة الغليان ويخرج فى صورة بخار للماء
و يحتوى من الداخل على عوزل تمع تلامس تلك الالواح بجم الوعاء المعدنى ويمكن استخدام الواح من مادة الاكريلك او التفلو الذى يتحمل الحرارة

معدن الوعاء لابد ان يكون بسمك 3 مم = ثلاث مليمترات ووجود غطاء مثبت بمسامير = براغى قوية 
ليتحمل ضغط الغاز بداخلة 

وكذالك ان حدث انفجار به مما يسمي الفاير باك او الفلاش باك 


2- الواح التحليل

يستخدم انواع عديدة 

فبدياة من الواح الجرافيت الكربونية 
الى الواح الاستانلس استيل 316 الغير قابل للصداء 
الى الواح التيتانيوم وهى من افضل المعادن لتحليل الماء ولكنها غالية 

عادة تكون مساحة الوح التحليل 15 فى 20 سنتيمتر لكل لوح

ويمكن وضع الواح محايدة كفواصل ولكن لا افضلها 

فالافضل وضع شبكة من الاستانلس استيل بالمنتصف بين اللوحين لمنع حدوث موجات كهربية بين الكاثود والانود تؤدى الى غليان الماء 

مسامير وبراغى توصيل الكهرباء لابد ان تكون من الاستانلس استيل وتربط باحكام ويفضل لحامها بالالواح ان امكن ذالك

وتمرر البراغى من الوعاء من خلال فواصل وعوازل من مادة التفلو 

وفى الخارج يمكن تبيت الاسلاك او كابلات الكهرباء لها 

3- المصدر الكهربي 
فى السيارات هو البطارية ودينمو السيارة وعند دوران المحرك يستمر الدينمو فى اعطاء الكهرباء اللازمة لذالك وبتلك الطريقة لاتفرغ بطارية السيارة ابدا 

وهنا يجب معرفة خرج الكهربي للدينمو فلا يجب ان يقل عن 200 امبير عند الاستخدام الكامل لوقود الماء = بدون بنزين 

وهنا يمكن تركيب اكثر من دينمو على السيارة مع بطارية اضافية 

فى غيرها يمكن استخدام الواح الطاقة الشمسية او طاقة الرياح لنحصل على كم كبير جدا من الغاز يمكن تخزينه او بيعه او استخدامه عند الحاجة له 

وكذلك يمكن تطوير ما تسمى بدائرة التحليل الكهربي للمخترع الامريكي استانلى ماير للحصول على فولت اعلى من 12 فولت ويكوت متقطع به رنين 

افضل التجاب كات حول 48 فولت الى 60 فولت كهربي وعنا لن تحاج الة دينمو ضافى للسيارة مثلا 
فقوة الرنين والفولت العالى تسرع من تحليل الماء 


4- اهم الاشياء واخطرها 

مسئلة الامن والامان

لذالك يجب عمل تلك التجارب من مختصين او تحت اشراف مختصين مثل اساتذة الجامعة او المهندسين والفنيين المختصين 

لابد من لبس نظارة واقية من الاحماض وقفازات واقية والتجربة فى المعامل والورش المخصة لها 

5- سائل التحليل 

ابسط الانواع هو خميرة الخبز او مايسمى البيك بودر ولكنها تسبب مشاكل وكمية الغاز الناتجة منها قليلة وتحترق وتسود الواح التحليل منها 

الثانى وهو لاهو 

هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم فو مادة قلوية وحارقة للجلد فلابد من الحذر عند العامل بها وتستخدم تجاريا فى الكثير من الصناعات وتسمى البوتاسا الكاوية 

ومادة البوتسيوم خفيفة وسريعه عند الانتقال بين اواح التحليل مما ئودى الى غاز اكثر 

تركيزها يصل الى 25 % والباقى ماء 

مادة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم وتستخدم فى صناعة الصابون 
وعى مادة حارقة 


كسابقتها

وهناك الكثير من الاحماض العضوية والكحولية ولاداعى لذكرها الان 



=======================================






عند تحليل اماء فان تركيز الماء سيقل ويزداد تركيز المحلول القلوى المسمى الالترولد 

وهنا يجب الحفاظ على مستوى ثابت للماء عن طريق تركيب مضخة ماء صغيرة كتلك اللتى تستخدم فى ماسحات زجاج السيارة 
وخزان به ماء 5لترا مثلا 

حيث ان مع زيادة التركيز سيزداد معدل استهلاك الكهرباء عن المطلوب وبالتالى سخونة الماء 

==========================================


تل الطريقة نحصل منها على وقود الماء 

هو اقوى وقود على وجه الارض وتم استخدامه فى مركبات وصواريخ الفضاء لانه لا يوجد اكسجين هناك 

نظرا لقوة وقود الماء الخارقة والغير عادية 

نجد انه عند استخدامة كوقود للسيارات او مولدات الكهرباء 

يجب عمل احتياطات له ومن اهمها انه يتم منع دخول الواء الجوى الى المحر 

فيتم الغاء ما يسمي الكربراتير واستبداله بصمام لدخول ها الغاز 

هنا ستجد اعجب العجائب وتكتشف تلك القوة الخارة اللتى جعلها الله تعالى فى الماء 

فالقليل جدا من وقود الماء = غاز الاكسجين المختلط بغاز الهيدروجين = يكفى لتشغيل مكين السيارة وتسارعها 

وساجد ان المكينه =المحرك لن يسخن ابدا مع العلم بان درجة احتراق البزي بالحرك 1000 درجة 
ودرجة احتراق وقود الماء 4000 درجة مئوية 

السبب 
ان كمية البنزين تصل الى اكثر من 30 ضعف لكمية وقد الماء 

بالاضافة الى ان حق البنزين بطئ ويحتاج الى زمن اطول == ويمكن سؤال مهندسين مكيكا السيارات عن ذالك 

ولهذا السبب يتم تقديم زمن اشتعال الشرارة فى السلندرات قبل وصول المكبس = البسم الى اعلى نقطة كبس له بالمحرك او ما تسمى النقطة الميته اللتى يبداء البستم فى النزول لاسفل 

وحتى نحصل على اكبر قدرة كبس = انضغاط للغاز على سطح المكبس 

اما فى وقود الماء فقوتة الخارقة من انه وقود انفجارى وليس مثل البترول اشتعالى 

وهذا يعنى ان زمن اشتعاله = صفر و هنا لابد من عمل يأخير للشرارة الصادرة الى شمعات الاحتراق حتى يكون لمكب فى النقطة الميته بالمحرك وعادتا تكون من 7 الى 15 درجة تاخير يعلمها مكانيكى السيارات والمهندسين جيدا 

ولهذا السبب فنحتاج الى كمية غاز قليلة جدا للمحرك 
وكذالك فان دخول الغاز بكميات قليلة الى المحرك يخفف من الحمل عليه فلا يحتاج الى نفس القوة اللتى يتم فقدها عند استخدام الهواء الجوى الذى به 78 % نيتروجين يدخل الى لمحرك ولا فائده منه سوى حمل زائد على المحرك

ومن اسباب عدم سخونه المحرك ان زمن انفطار وقود الماء = صفر ثم يتحول الى بخار ماء يعملا عى امتصاص تلك الحرارة السابقة ويعمل على تبريد المحرك من الداخل 












فلايوجد وقود فى السموات والارض له تلك الخاصية سوى الماء وحده فسبحان الله احسن الخالقين 

وسنجد ان غازات العادم فى محركات البنزين والديزل والغاز الطبيعي تصل الى 800 درجة مئوية 
اما مقارنتها بوقود الماء فتصل الى 200 درجة مئوية لانه بخار للماء ومن خواصه امتصاص الحرارة 


================================


بعض التعديلانت 

عند استخدام وقود الماء سيكون غازات العادم هى بخار الماء الساخن 
وهنا يفضل استيدال ماسورة العادم الشكمان من حديد البى استانلس استيل حتى لا تتاكل بسرعه 

زيت المحرك يتم اضافة اليه زيت السيلكون لمنع ضداء المحرك وذالك عند تركه لفترات ظويله بدون تشغيل اكثر من اسبوع مثلا 

==============================

ويمكن للقارئ الاطلاع على المزيد من الشروح فى الروابط القادمة فى المشاركات الجديدة هنا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

تم دمج الدرس الثاني مع الأول 

للمتابعة وإستكمال الدروس في نفس الموضوع.

وفقك الله.


----------



## الساحر (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا الدرس..................هل هناك دروس اخري؟؟؟؟؟................نحن بنتظار الجديد


----------



## بوبرام (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بكم استاذنا الكبير 
اقترح على كل هاو مبتدئ الاطلاع على هذه الدورة القيمة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير مناقشات بتبيض الوجه


----------



## basim78 (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك نتمنى منك شرح دائرة الرنين بشكل مفصل لانني عملت اكثر من دائرة لكن النتائج ليست جيدة


----------



## العالم سويل (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااا

و الشكر الكبير ايضا اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
بالفعل استفدنا في انتظار المزيد


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 أغسطس 2009)

* وحتى يعلم القارئ مدى التقدم التكنولوجي لاستخدام الماء كوقود

ساضع لكم بعض الروابط لموضوعات بالمنتدى تمكنكم من الاستفادة علميا وعمليا 

1=

شركة امريكية تنتج وقود الماء الهيدروجين والاكسجين للشاحنات وتوفر 50% من الوقود 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144985.html

2=

السيارات الهيدروجينية شرح وتحليل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146168.html

3=

خزانات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Tanks )ضغطه وتخزينه واستخدامه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146161.html

4=

طلبة المدارس يصنعون سيارة تسير بوقود الماء الهيدروجين بامريكا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146158.html

5=
هام جدا
سيارة بمحرك عادى يعمل بالبنزين او الهيدروجين 
سيارة BMW Hydrogen 7 تعمل بوقود الماء الهيدروجين 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145545.html

6=
سفينةfirst electric boat تستخدم الهيدروجين وقود لها =وقود الماء 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145921.html


7=

سيارة Lexus RX Hybrid تعمل بالهيدروجين = وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145869.html

8=

سيارة Mercedes-Benz تعمل بالهيدروجين وتباع فى نيويورك بامريكا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145872.html


9=







 سيارة Nissan الهجينة تعمل بالهيدروجين والكهرباء 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145871.html

10=

سيارة فورد Ford تعمل بوقود الماء = الهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145861.html

11=

تقرير عن الطائرات اللتى تعمل بالهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145857.html



12=

طائرة امريكية تعمل بالهيدروجين First hydrogen plane tested in US 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145855.html


13=

طائرة Boeing تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145853.html

14=

من المانيا اول طائرة تستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود = وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145778.html

15=
طلبة الهندسة الاتراك صنعوا سيارة تسير بالهيدروجين 3لتر لمسافة1,744 kilometers 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145784.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145784.html



16=

المهندسين الاتراك وخطوات تصنيع سيارة الهيدروجين =مشروع تخرج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145801.html


17=


من البرازيل محطة تزويد بوقود الهيدروجينBrazil Unveils Hydrogen Bus

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145777.html


18=


من النرويج محطة وقود الهيدروجين للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145776.html


19=
سيارة Mercedes-Benz تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145650.html


20=

Mercedes-Benz BUS يعمل بالهيدروجين فى المانيا 2009 لنقل الركاب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145654.html

21=
اول سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجن فى العالم سنة 1860

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145646.html

22=

سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء Audi A2H2 Car

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145543.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145543.html


23=

محطة تزويد بالوقود الهيدروجين السائل للسيارات من شركة شل Shell
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145538.html

24=

وقود الماء مشروع تخرج لمهندسين دولة الصين ووحدة انتاجه وتخزينه وتشغيل مولد كهربائي به

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144848.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144848.html

25=


شاحنة 60 طن تستخدم الهيدروجين ووقود الماء لتوفير الوقود وتحسين الاداء والعادم Semi Tr 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144976.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144976.html



26=

شركة امريكية تنتج وقود الماء الهيدروجين والاكسجين للشاحنات وتوفر 50% من الوقود 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144985.html

27=

وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالهيدروجين والوقود النظيف لمحرك 5 حصان 5 hp Hydrogen Engine 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144556.html



28=

سيارة فيات تعمل بالهيدروجين بديل البنزين FIAT 500 running on hydrogen

سيارة فيات تعمل بالهيدروجين بديل البنزين FIAT 500 running on hydrogen

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144710.html


30=


محرك يعمل على وقود الماء hho تجربة ناجحة لمولد كهرباء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144403.html

31=

محرك يعمل بالهيدروجين وطريقة توصيله Hydrogen Powered Small Engine

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144703.html

32=


محرك يعمل على الهيدروجين hydrogen internal combustion engine

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144697.html


33=

الماء وقود بديل للبنزين والسولار والغاز الطبيعى والديزل !!!!!!!!!!
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144694.html


34=

بديل البنزين nh3 من كندا اختراع عاد للظهور سيارة تعمل على وقود الامونيا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141692.html



35=

تجربة تشغيل محرك بنزين على وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين فقط= بدون البنزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142293.html


36=

معرض لمنتجات وقود الماء من الشباب الناجح بمجهودات محلية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144398.html

37=

مولد للكهرباء يعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142286.html


38=


محرك 2HP engine يعمل بالماء = وقود الماء = بمعدل 5,5 لترغاز دقيقة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142350.html


39=

وقـود المـاء بديل البنزين ‏(


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141428.html


40=

سيارة تويوتا تعمل بالهيدروجين = وقود من الماء- بدلا من البنزين 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140672.html

41=

تحويل الماء الى وقود بالطاقة الشمسية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139828.html


42=


سبارة تستخدم الماء يدلا من البنزين كوقود = الهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140484.html


43=

Hydrogen Car

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139345.html

44=








50 سعوديا ينجزون سيارات تعمل بالطاقة «الشمسية» و«الهيدروجينية» و«الماء» 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139317.html


45==


الحلم تحقق بصناعة الخلية الهيدروجينية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122455.html

46=

بنزين مجانا لسيارتك احلى خبر ممكن تعرفه معجزة او اختراع جديد ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83386.html

47=

من تايوان سيارة تسير بوقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123786.html

48=


اسرار أختراع أستانلى ماير لوقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116143.html

49=


شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق- لتر ماء لكل 100 كيلومتر 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.html


50=

MagneGas وقود سهل ورخيص للسيارات ويمكن تصنيعه ‏(



1 2) 

MagneGas وقود سهل ورخيص للسيارات ويمكن تصنيعه ‏(موضوع متعدد الصفحات 1 2)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91975.html


51=


Japanese Water Car اختراع يابانى الماء بدل البنزين ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101193.html

52=

سيارات تعمل بالماء كوقود لها - من تايلاند - وكذالك مولدات للكهرباء تستخدم وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113124.html

53=


سيارة معدلة لتعمل بوقود الماء ‏(





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91005.html


54=


Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html

55=

شرح لنظرية وقود الماء ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91461.html


56=

صنع خلية هيدروجين من بطارية السيارة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98073.html

57=

من الصين معرض الطاقة الهيدروجينية = من الماء ‏(



1 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123784.html

58=






 طريقة بسيطة للحصول على وقود غاز الاخشاب لتشغيل المحركات ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124615.html


59=

انتاج الهيدروجين باستخدام محرك نويمان و مغانط نوديوم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124569.html

60=

من الصين سيارة الهيدروجين تشتغل بالماء فقط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123791.html


61=

ميلاد اول سيارة صينية تعمل بالماء كوقود 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123826.html


62=


氫能源展示 من الصين عرض عملى للطاقة الهيدروجينية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123788.html


63=

氫能源記者招待會 من الصين الطاقة الهيدروجينية في مؤتمر صحفي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123787.html


64=


New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html

65=


أرخص طريقة لتشغيل مولدات الكهرباء و مواقد الطهى والطبخ و التدفئة- مشروع المليونير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91002.html



66=

Cold Fusion Now In The Philippines!!!سيارة تعمل بالماء فى الفلبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122041.html



67=



New Car that run only on water no fuel ماء فقط لابنزين ‏(



1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120787.html

68=

Cold fusion now in the philippines!!!سيارة تعمل بالماء فى الفلبين بفولتية عالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120661.html


69=

شرح تصنيع خلية انتاج وقود الماء = بديل البنزين والسولارو الغاز الطبيعي ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90976.html


70=

من سيرلانكا سيارة تعمل بالماء بدل البنزين - شاب نجح فى تحويل سيارته لوقود الماء ‏(



1 2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115350.html



71=


موقد للطبخ يعمل بوقود الماء من تايوان ‏(



1 2 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109877.html


72=

استبدل بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html


73=


وقود الماء وجهاز المانى لانتاجه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96424.html


74=

تجربة سهلة و جيدة لوقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91487.html


75=

بدون تعليق !!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html



76=

تجربة للهيدروجين جميلة وسهله لاحد طرق الحصول عليه من خامات متوفرة






http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100715.html


77=

Motorcycle Runs on Water نعم موتوسيكل يعمل بالماء

http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91572.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91572.html


78=


سيارة صغيرة تسير بوقود الماء بدل البنزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91654.html

79=

غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html


80=

سيارة تعمل بوقود الماء تجربة ناجحة ومثيرة - شرح بالصور ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91710.html


81=

شاحنة متوسطة يسير بوقود الماء بدلا من البنزين - وداعا لغلاء البنزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91655.html

82=

Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01سيارة تعمل على الماء تجربة مثيرة لا للينزين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92290.html


83=

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html

84=

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html


85=


holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html


86=


تصنيع وحدة التحليل من الواح الاستانلس استيل 316 بالصوروالشرح

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91616.html


87=


جهاز لحام و التسخين للمعدن باستخدام لهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91681.html

88=


Hy-Drive شركة تبع جهاز يقلل استهلاك الديزل والسولار الى 36 % فى كندا-امريكا-استراليا



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91587.html


89=

الهيدروجين اسرارة وخفاياه وقدراته العجيبة جدا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146169.html

90=

خلية الوقود = وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146164.html*


----------



## الساحر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخيfagrelsabah علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ومع الدرس الثالث لدورة الطاقة الهيدروجينية 
 
وان شاء الله تعالى سنشرح كما وعدنا استخدام وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية المباشرة 

وفى الدرس الرابع ان شاء الله تعلى سنشرح اسهل الطرق وارخصها لتشغيل المحركات والسيارات ومولدات الكهرباء باستخدام الماء مباشرة بدون تحليل له وبعض الاسرار اللتى تكون فى الماء فقط عند استخدامه كوقود 



والان 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الدرس الثالث 

 
ان استخدام الهيدروجين والاكسجين لانتاج الكهرباء تجدها تدرس بالجامعات وعلى صفحات الانترنت ويقولون انها تكنولوجيا جديد 

ولكن للاسف هى تكنولوجيا قديمة جدا ترجع للقرن الماضي ولم يكن مسموح بانتشارها وذالك لمصلحة شركات البترول والمكاسب الضخمة منه بالاضافة انه سلعه يمكن التحكم فيها ومنعها لزيادة اسعارها 

اما الماء فهو موجود فى كل مكان سواء المطر او البحار او الانهار او حتى الماء الموجود فى الصرف الصحى او البول =معذرة ويقصد البول من تبول الانسان فيتم انتاج الهيدروجين منه بوفرة ايضا

فالهيدروجين يتواجد فى كل شئ وجميع المواد العضوية 

وتلك الذرة عى اصغر ذرة خلقت وهى من بروتون واحد والكنرون واحد 

وربما يكون خلقها الله تعالى لنستدل بها على قدراته وان خالق السموات والارض اله واحد 
وجعلها من اساس الحياة 
 
والان نرجع الى حديثنا عن تلك التكنولوجيا القديمة والتى صرح لها بالانتشار حديثا 
*
فهى تقنية قديمة ظهرت منذ اكثر من قرنين من الزمان *
*ومن اهم السيارات تلك السيارة اللتى ظهرت عام 1966 
*

*
*

*واليكم المزيد عنها*

*
*

*
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]1966 GM Electrovan[/FONT]*

The 1966 GM Electrovan is credited with being the first hydrogen fuel cell car ever produced. Though fuel cells have been around since the early 1800's, General Motors was the first to use a fuel cell to power the wheels of a vehicle.



* 

*he vehicle was a 1966 GMC Handivan on the outside. Its insides were converted into a science lab of new technology that appeared more like a whisky still of old. The GM Electrovan was the brainchild of Dr. Craig Marks who headed up most of General Motors' advanced engineering projects. Marks, along with a staff of 250, developed the Electrovan for over 2 years before attaining a drivable vehicle. NASA had previously used fuel cells to power onboard systems in their Gemini spacecraft. Those hydrogen fuel cells produced water as a byproduct, which the astronauts were then able to drink. 
The GM Electrovan used a fuel cell produced by Union Carbide, which was fueled by both super-cooled liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen. Today's fuel cells use less pure oxygen that is native in the outside air. The Electrovan had one large tank for the hydrogen and one for the oxygen and contained 550-feet of piping throughout the rear of the vehicle, turning this 6-seat van into a 2-seater with barely  enough room for 2 passengers. 




General Motors Electrovan Illustration​ The Union Carbide 5 kw fuel cell (rated at 1,000 hours of use) was able to propel the GM Electrovan for top speeds between 63 - 70 mph. The Electrovan also had a range of 120 miles, which was not too shabby for 1966. Because of safety concerns, the Electrovan was only used on company property, where it had several mishaps along the way.

*



وتم تسجيل الكثير من براءات الاختراعات فى هذا المجال خلال المائة سنة الماضية 

والان تنتج لبكثير من الشركات سيارات تعمل على محرك كهربي يستمد طاقته الكهربية من ناتج دمج الهيديوجين مع الاكسجين فى خلال خلية وقود الماء 
وهنا قد ظهرت مشكلة كبيرة جدا 

وهى ان خلية الدمج وانتاج الكهرباء تنتج مايزيد عن 900% من الطاقة الكهربية الازمة لتحليل الماء 

فمثلا 

عند تحليل واحد لتر ماء الى غازيه الهيدروجين والاكسجين سنستهلك طاقة كهربية = تساوى 2000 وات كهربي مثلا 

المشكلة والمفاجاءة ظهرت هنا عند 
 
عند اعادة دمج غازين الهيدروجين والاكسجين فى خلية انتاج الطاقة الكهربية فسننتج = مايزيد عن 9005000 وات كهربي 
فهناك فائض كهربي كبير جدا جدا 
بحيث يسمح لتحريل سيارات تزن اكثرمن 2000 كيلو جرام بسرعات عالية 

وبالتالتىعناك من نحج فى استخدام جزء من تلك الطاقة الكهربية المنتجة من خلايا الوقود ولو بنسبة 10% مثلا 
فى أعادة تحليل الماء ليحصل على الهيدروجين والاكسجين مرة اخرى 

وتلك الشركة اليابانية اللتى نجحت فى ذالك اسمها شركة **شركة جينباكس اليابانية**
في محاولة لحل المشاكل الناجمة عن الارتفاع المضطرد لأسعار النفط. 
وتعتمد السيارة على تقنية تعد الأولى من نوعها، إذ تحول الماء إلى طاقة كهربائية تستخدم في تسيير السيارة. 
وكل ما تحتاجه السيارة لتر واحد فقط من الماء، أي نوع من الماء، سواء كان من النهر أو البحر أو المطر أو حتى الشاي الياباني، لكي تسير لنحو الساعة بسرعة 80 كيلومترا في الساعة. 
وفور صب الماء في الخزان الواقع في مؤخرة السيارة، يستخلص مولد السيارة الهيدروجين من الماء ويحرر الإلكترونات مولدا طاقة كهربائية. 
ويقول كيوشي هيراساوا المدير التنفيذي لشركة جينباكس إنه يأمل في الترويج لسيارته قبيل افتتاح قمة مجموعة الثماني في هوكايدو باليابان. 
وتأمل الشركة في التعاون مع شركات تصنيع السيارات اليابانية لاستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة في مصانعها في المستقبل القريب. 
الخبر على عهدة البي بي سي 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/vide...00/7453174.stm
Car runs on Wate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-pxM-nwxqM
H2O to HHO water power car in Japan



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65RkcDZxPuQ

http://www.youtube.com/user/hhoinjection*
 *

وهنا اصبح الوقود مجانى 

فقط لتر او ثلاثة من الماء كل صباح تكفى للسير مئات الاميال 

فلا تلوث للبيئة ولا دخان اشود ولا غازات مسببة للسرطانات 


===============

ولكن المسثمرين المحتكرين للسوق لا يرغون فى ذالك انما يريدون بيع الماء كما نجحوا في بيع الوقود التقليدي 

ومن عنا تم انتاج خلاي وقود اقل كفاءة بحيث تنتج كهرباء اقل من النمذج السابق 

وهنا لابد من وجود خزان كبير للهيدروجين بالسيارات 

ولا يستخدم الهيدروجين المضغوط 

وانما يستخدم الهيدروجين المسال فهو اكثر تركيزا وكثر حجما 

وهنا فقط يمكن بيعه فى محطات للتزود بالوقود 

وتلك التكنولوجيا تنتج باسعار عالية جدا جدا فهي غير مرغوب فيها لسهولة تحضير هذا الغاز كيميائيا او كهربيا 


ولكن لابد من انتشار تلك التكنولوجيا لسبب بسيط جدا 

هو انها قد انتشرت على صفحات الانترنت وفى كل بلاد العالم 

بل واصبحت تصنع ويباع منتجات لها وان كان بشكل غير رسمى 


ولوقف تحول الناس من البنزين الى وقود الماء تم عرض هذا البديل بالاسواق 

فتجد الكثير من السيارات والطائرات والسفن والغواصات تعمل بالهيدروجين وخلايا الوقود 

=======================


والان الى بعض الصور الموضحة لطرق المج للغازات لانتاج الكهرباء




























 **



*

  تعتبر خلية الوقود أداة لتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربية اي انها تقوم من خلال تفاعلات كيميائية بتحويل الهيدروجين والاكسجين إلى ماء وينتج عن هذه العملية طاقة كهربية. وبالمقارنة مع البطارية التقليدية المعروفة فإن الاختلاف يكمن في ان المواد الكيميائية الداخلة في التفاعل لتوليد الكهرباء هي جزء من تركيب البطارية وتوجد في داخلها، وبانتهاء المواد الكيميائية هذه فإن البطارية تصبح عديمة الفائدة ويتم استبداله أو اعادة شحنها مرة اخرى، في حين ان خلايا الوقود لا يمكن ان تنتهي فهي تعمل باستمرار لان مصدر المواد الكيميائية هي من الهواء.
 



​ *  شرائح من خلايا الوقود تستخدم كمصدر للطاقة في السيارات*​ يوجد العديد من خلايا الوقود تصنف حسب المواد الكيميائية التي تستخدمها، وكذلك صفائح المحلل * electrolyte* التي تستخدماها. والنوع الاكثر شيوعا ورواجا هو خلية الوقود ذات غشاء التبادل البروتوني * proton exchange membrane fuel cell* (PEMFC) والموضح فكرة عملها في الشكل التالي:

 *



















و الناتج من غازات العادم لتلك السيارات هو الماء وبخار الماء 


فسبحان الله العظيم 
تم استخدام لتر ماء لتشغيل والسير بالسيارة مسافة مائة كيلومتر وبعدها نجد ان هذا اللتر ماء الماء قد عاد الينا مرة اخرى بخروجه من العادم لتلك الخلايا

بل انه من الممكن عمل تبريد لبخار الماء وتجميع هذا الماء مرة اخرى وارساله بمضخة صغيرة الى وحدة تحليل الماء 

وهنا لن تضيف ماء ابد الى السيارة 

وقود الى الابد بضع لترات من الماء 
هذه من نعم الله سبحانه وتعالى علينا ومن الاسرار اللتى اختص بها الماء وحده 

ومن الاخبار السارة 

ان الطلبة الاتراك فى تركيا قد نجحوا فى مشروعهم 

للمزيد


**من تركيا نجح طلبلة كلية الهندسة الصف الثالث فى عمل وتصنيع سيارة تستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود لها

واطلقوا عليها اسم SAHİMO,

واستطاعت ان تقوم بدورة كاملة بانحاء الدولة لمسافة 1,744 kilometers باستخدام ثلاث لترات من الهيدروجين المسال

وتم تصنيع تلك السيارة من المواد الكربونية والفيبر جلاس ليكون وزنها 110 كيلوجرام 
SAHİMO, which cost $170,000 to build, weighs only 110 kilograms

وهم من جامعة Sakarya University فى تركيا 


وبالنسبة لطلبة الصف الرابع بالهندة في هذا النادى المخصص لتطور تلك السيارة فانهم يعملون جاهدين على تطوير تلك التقنية 
ليقموا برفع معدل الاستخدام للهيدروجين من 568 لكل لتر هيدروجين 
الى 1000 كيلومتر لكل لتر هيدروجين

وهناك مشروع بعد التخرج ينتظرهم لتنفيذ تلك التكنولوجيا فى استراليا فهنيئا له 




We are hoping to raise our record from 568 kilometers on one liter of hydrogen up to a full 1,000 kilometers on one 


liter


الرابط للخبر 

http://www.todayszaman.com/tz-web/de...ay&link=179791

http://www.todayszaman.com/tz-web/de...ay&link=179791




*
*


والان اليكم بعض الروابط لمن ارد المزيد 

**=

السيارات الهيدروجينية شرح وتحليل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146168.html

3=

خزانات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Tanks )ضغطه وتخزينه واستخدامه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146161.html

4=

طلبة المدارس يصنعون سيارة تسير بوقود الماء الهيدروجين بامريكا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146158.html
*
*

**=
سفينةfirst electric boat تستخدم الهيدروجين وقود لها =وقود الماء 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145921.html


7=

سيارة Lexus RX Hybrid تعمل بالهيدروجين = وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145869.html

8=

سيارة Mercedes-Benz تعمل بالهيدروجين وتباع فى نيويورك بامريكا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145872.html


9=






 سيارة Nissan الهجينة تعمل بالهيدروجين والكهرباء 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145871.html

10=

سيارة فورد Ford تعمل بوقود الماء = الهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145861.html

11=

تقرير عن الطائرات اللتى تعمل بالهيدروجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145857.html



12=

طائرة امريكية تعمل بالهيدروجين First hydrogen plane tested in US 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145855.html


13=

طائرة Boeing تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145853.html

14=

من المانيا اول طائرة تستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود = وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145778.html

15=
طلبة الهندسة الاتراك صنعوا سيارة تسير بالهيدروجين 3لتر لمسافة1,744 kilometers 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145784.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145784.html



16=

المهندسين الاتراك وخطوات تصنيع سيارة الهيدروجين =مشروع تخرج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145801.html


17=


من البرازيل محطة تزويد بوقود الهيدروجينBrazil Unveils Hydrogen Bus

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145777.html


18=


من النرويج محطة وقود الهيدروجين للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145776.html


19=
سيارة Mercedes-Benz تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145650.html


20=

Mercedes-Benz BUS يعمل بالهيدروجين فى المانيا 2009 لنقل الركاب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145654.html

21=
اول سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجن فى العالم سنة 1860

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145646.html

22=

سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجين =وقود الماء Audi A2H2 Car

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145543.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145543.html


23=

محطة تزويد بالوقود الهيدروجين السائل للسيارات من شركة شل Shell
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145538.html

24=

وقود الماء مشروع تخرج لمهندسين دولة الصين ووحدة انتاجه وتخزينه وتشغيل مولد كهربائي به

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144848.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144848.html




وفى النهاية اقول الحمد لله الذى جعل من الماء كل شئ حي 

ولهذا نعلم جميعا لماذا نبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدم الاسراف فى استخدام الماء او اهداره لما فيه من منافع كبيرة جدا للبشرية 


**
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*تعليق على الدرس الثالث 3 للدورة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


تعليق مهم 

ان استخدام تلك التكنولوجيا القديمة واللتى تم تحديثها لتنزل الى الاسواق انما هى للتغطية على ما انتشر على مستوى العالم من استخدام خلايا تحليل الماء لتشغيل السيارات وخلافه 

فقد انتشرت تلك الاسرار واصبحت علم يستفيد منه كل البشر علي مستوى العالم واكتشفوا اكذبوبة ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم واللتى وضعت لدفع الناس الى شراء مستلزمات الطاقة والوقود باعسار غالية تلتهم دخله المالى ويظلوا فقراء الى الابد

فالكون ملىء بالطاقة الرخيصة والنظيفة الغير ملوثة للبيئة 

ولانها رخيصة بل ويمكن تحضيرها مجانا لكل الناس فمن هنا تم وضع البدائل والعمل على التغطية الاعلامية والتعتيم عليها 
مثل ماحدث للسيارة الكهربائة واللتى كانت ناجحة جدا وارخص من البنزين بعشرات المرات 

فالان تباع على النترنت وحدات لتحليل الماء او استخدام جهاز الجيت الاعجوبة فى عالم الماء 

وبالطبع احتفظ اصحاب رؤوس الاموال بالسعر الغالى لخلايا توليد الكهرباء من الهيدروجين كما حدث مع خلايا الطاقة الشمسية والتكلفة الغالة جدا لها وبالاخص الصيانة واستبدال بطاريتها ومشاكلها 
من ضعف قدرتها على انتاج الكهرباء بمرور الوقت والسنين عليها


فهى تكنولوجيا مكلفة جدا 

ولذالك ساهتم فى الدورة بالتكنولجيا الرخيصة والمتداوله على مستوى العالم 

ومن اهمها جهاز الجيت geet

وسيتم شرحه والدرس الرابع باذن الله تعالى


----------



## saadgor (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلو مات المفيدة جدا


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم موعدنا مع طريقة جديدة جدا لاستخدام الماء كوقود للسيارات والمحركات 

وهنا يتم استخدام الماء كما هو ماء سائل 

ولا يتم تحليله الى غازات 

فتلك الطريقة تختلف عن الطرق السابقة لاستخدام الماء كوقود 

وذالك من خلال الجهاز الرائع للعالم الامريكي باول بانتونى Paul pantone 

الذى تم فك حبسه هذا العام 2009 من المستشفي اللتى تم احتجازة بها لعدة سنوات حتى يتم منعه من تدريس هذا الجهاز فى امريكا وفرنسا 
ويشرح لنا هذا العالم ان له 178 براءة اختراع واكتشاف لهذا الجهاز العجيب 

وانه يمكن استخدام كافة انواع الماء كوقود 
بداية من ماء البطاريات الحامضي 
الى فضلات الطعام والقمامة 
الى الزيوت اللتى تلقي من محركات السيارات بعد انتهاء استخدامها واسودادها 
الى البيبس كولا والكوكا كولا لانهم وقود فعال جدا للمحركات نظرا لاحتوائهم على حامض الستريك 
الى مياه البحر المالحة 
الى مياه الصرف الصحى الناتج من المنازل وخلافه 
الى البول الادمى = اعاذكم الله تعالى = لان البول يحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من الماء ومركبات هيدروجينية عضوية وحامض البوليك 

وان لم تجد وقود فقم بجمع غازات العادم وتبريدها لتحصل على وقود مجان وهو خليط من مواد كربونية وهيدروكربونية وماء 

لان الماء عند استخدامه كوقود لايتغير الى مواد واكاسيد اخرى مثل البترول ولكن يرجع فيصير ماء مرة اخرى فى صورة بخار ماء 

فهو الوقود الوحيد
على سطح الارض الذى لا ينفذ ابدا ولا يتغير 



الدرس الرابع - استخدام الماء كوقود بواسطة جهاز الجييت الامريكي GeeT للعالم Paul pantone 

*
اولا اسمه الجييت بمد حرف الياء 
حتى ان سمعته بالانكليزية يكون سهل التعرف عليه 

ثانيا 
هو يكشف احد اسرار الماء ولماذا جعل الله تعالى منه كل شئ حى 

ساشرح لكم الان نظرية عمله بطريقة مبسطه له 

ان الماء والافضل بخار الماء الساخن ان دخل مع الهواء الى سلندر = اسطوانة المحرك = سيحدث له الاتى 


1= سينضغط فى مشوار الكبس =الانضغاط= وعندما يصل البستم =المكبس= الى اعلى نقطة = النقطة الميته = يتحول الى نقط او قطرات من الماء 


2= وهنا تحدث الشرارة فيشتعل بها الوقود 
-
وهنا ملاحظة هامة ان كمية الوقود تكون قليلة جدا فهى لاتكفى لتوليد القدرة لدفع البستم الى اخر مشوارة وبالتالى دوران المحرك
-
وهنا تبداء تظرية عمل ال geet فتلك القطرات القلية للماء هى تحتوى اصلا على طاقة حرارية عالية جدا لانها==




ساخنه اصلا + عند انضغاط الغازات زادت درجة حرارتها + والاهم درجة الحرارة الناتجة من اشتعال الوقود القليل واللتى تصل الى 2000 درجة مئوية 
3= وهنا يتحول الماء الى بخار نتيجة هذا الانفجار للوقود ويتحول عمل المحرك من محرك يعمل على الاحتراق الداخلى فقط الى 
محرك يعمل على الاحتراق الداخلى والبخار 
فقد جمع بين نظرية عمل المحركات البخارية ومحركات الاحتراق الداخلى 

وهذا البخار هو الذى يولد القدرة الازمة لدوران المحرك فيستمر فى دفع البستم الى اخر مشوار 

=============================

وهنا تظهر قدرات الماء الخفية 

فمنها 


1= العمل على تبريد المحرك من الداخل 
نتيجة انه ماء والماء له اعلى نطاق حرارى لامتصاص الحرارة 

2= العمل على منع صدور اول اكاسيد الكربون لماذا ؟

لانه عند درجة حرارة 1650 يتحلل الماء الى هيدروجين وا كسجين وهنا يشتعل بعض الهيدروجين مع تلك الاكاسيد لانها قابلة للاشتعال 
وبالتالى تختفى الغازات السامة والمضرة للبيئة بااضافة الى توليد طاقة حرارية اضافية من اشتعال الهيدروجين 

3= يخرج من العادم الشكمان نسبة اضافية من غاز الاكسجين تصل الى 3% 

نتيجة اشتعال الهيدروجين السابق شرحه في الفقرة السابقة 

ولذالك يعد من افضل الاجهزة للحفاظ على البيئة وتحسينها 
فهو المحرك الوحيد الذى ينتج لنا اكسجين الى الهواء الجوى 


===============================

ونتيجة عمل المحرك على البارد = دافئء = فان زيت المحرك لايتغير تركيبه 

وكذالك لعدم وجود اكاسيد كربونية فان لون الزيت يظل اصفر ولا يسود ابدا 

=================

بعد فتح تلك المحركات اللتى تستخدم الجييت 
وجد الاتى 

ان السواد الكربونى الذى على سطح البستم وعلى الصمامات وغرفة الاحتراق قد اختفى 

وتحول كل شئ الى لون المعدن الاصلى كان المحرك جديد من المصنع

=============

ابسط طرق استخدام الجييت 
هى امرار ماسورة داخل ماسورة العادم = الشكمان = فى الاتجاه العكسي لخروج غازات العادم 

فكلما اقتربت من المحرك زادت حرارته البخار

=================

يتعمد الجيت على شئ يشبه الشيشة العربية اللتى تشرب بالقهاوى 
بمعنى ان المحرك يشفط الهواء من تلك الماسورة السابق ذكرها 

والطرف الاخر لتلك الماسورة يكون غاطس فى خلية من الماء والوقود 80% ماء 20% وقود

وان لم تجد وقود يمكن استخدام الكسر او بديله من المواد الكربوهيدراتية بالاضافة الى الببسي كولا اوالكوكولا نظرا للحامض القوى بداخلها 
ويمكن مشاهدة الكثير من التجارب الناجحة لها 
======================= 

ابسط الطرق كذالك استخدم بخار الماء ودفعه الى المحرك وستجد ان وفر الوقود كبير واختفاء الغازات 
مفيد جدا للفحص الفنى لترخيص السيارات 

فان كان المحرك يدخن فسيختفى الدخان وتتحسن قراءة جهاز الكشف 

ان اردت المزيد عنه هنا الرابط




54=


Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html

55=


64=


New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html





New Car that run only on water no fuel ماء فقط لابنزين ‏(




1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120787.html

6



75=

بدون تعليق !!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html

9=

غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html

3=

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html

84

4=

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html


85=


holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html
*

تكوين جهاز الجييت 

مع جهاز الجييت يمكن الاستغناء تماما عن الكربراتير لمحركات السيارات البنزين 
والاستغناء عن الحقنات =الرشاشات = البخاخات للديزل ومضخة الديزل

فلا حاجة لهما مع وجود جهاز الجيت 

وهو عبارة عن اناء يمكن ان يكون من الزجاج به 80% ماء و 20% وقود 

لافرق ان كان الوقود بنزين او مواد اخرى 

يتم ادخال ماسورة فى داخل ماسورة الشكمان = العادم = على ان يكون اتجاه غزات الوقود الى المحرك في عكس اتجاه غازات العادم الى الخارج 

ويتم استخدام جزء بسيط من غازات العادم مع الهزاؤ الجوي لتسخين غرفة الوقود والماء 

ودخولهم يكون اسفل سطح الماء حتى يتم تقلب الماء والوقود لنحل على مزيج بخارى منهم 

ويمر هذا المزيج الى ماسورة الوقود ليزداد سخونه كلما اقترب من المحرك 
وبهذا يتم عمل المحرك 
ولا ننسي ان بداخل ماسورة الوقود يوجد مايسمي الراد rad وهى قطعه حديدية تشبه المسمار فائدتها خنق الهواء والوقود وتسخينهم وخلطهم معا

===============

الى صور الجهاز 



 
​ *8.27.2009*

* Paul Pantone - GEET Plasma Reactor *

DIY Diagram *[Click on image to enlarge...]*




The *GEET* unit demonstrated at the ExtraOrdinary Technology Conference in Albuquerque, NM, USA on Aug. 2, 2009.



The two pipe units on the left are *GEET* reactors.


 * هنا صورة لجهاز قريب من الجييت 

يمكن تصنيعه وبيع كمشروع تجارى مربح جدا

فهو بسيط

ولايحتاج الى تركيب صعب فقط ثقب فى ماسورة الشكمان لتسخين الماء به

http://www.eco-nomical.com.au/dnn/GE...7/Default.aspx*​






==============

روابط اخرى مفيدة 


* http://geetfriends.net/

http://geetfriends.net/


http://www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/



http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#


http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor


سيارات تم التركيب للجهاز عليها 
http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/66%20miles%20per%20gallon%20in%20a%20Geo%20Metro.h tml


=============

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/metro.html

======================

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nYD...eature=related
Retrokit Nano sur GE au Rwanda



-----------------------------------------------
Retrokit Nano sur tracteur : 30% d'économies.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGwT-...eature=related

-----------------------------------
طرق تركيب الجهازالصغير على الشكمان
RETROKIT E1-45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awwL2vNm_Rs


------------------------------------------

Economiseur Retrokit Nano sur Toyota Hilux au Rwanda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqWBOz1owQ


------------------------------------------------------
بعض المنتجات
SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related


-------------------------------------------


جهاز الجيت مركب على مولد للكهرباء كبير بالكنغو 



Retrokit Nano sur groupe électrogène ZAIN 16 KVA au Congo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv5ZS...eature=related








-----------------------------------

تركيب جهاز مصغر للجيت على الجرار الزراعى لتقليل استهلاك الديزل الى اكثر من النصف 


HYPNOW RETROKIT E2-70 - CG13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8qaY...eature=related




-------------------------------

شرح للمرشح الرياكتور
ممتاز
Réacteur endothermique Pentone et MHD avec un lifter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFeQ_...eature=related


-----------------------------




موتوسيكل هوندا يعمل بالماء 

honda amigo syteme pentone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWyd...eature=related

-------------------------------
مصنع للجهاز في فرنسا

Vidéo France 3 national voiture moteur à eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_69...eature=related

---------------------------------------

ورشووووووو

سيارة تعمل على جهاز الجيت
​Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_02

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp-S...eature=related


-----------------------

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

-----------------------------

هام جدا


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ek...e=channel_page


-------------------------------------------

طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
How to assemble a Geet reaktor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI


------------------

===
الحصول على كهرباء من جهاز الجيت 
GEET coil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ04m...eature=related

-----------------------


اسرار دورة الوقود لجهاز الجيت 

Chris Robinson GEET workshop (1 of 3)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Yc4...eature=related

-------------------------------

geet car pantone

تركيبه على سيارة اسكودا فليشيا 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGTtF...eature=related*​

==========================================



تركيب جهاز الجيت على موتوسيكل صغير


*GEET geely Scooter*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUGZh...eature=related


================================================


الجيت على موتوسيكل كبير والسيارات 

*GEET 1587CC V-Twin Motorcycle*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA33T...eature=related




=========================================

*GEET News Clip Mountin Dew*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ_HO...eature=related


======================================
جديد
2009
*GEET 24 HP Power Washer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPW9...eature=related


======================================

*GEET Fuel Processor test*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QmiT...eature=related


===============================================

*25 GEET fuel processor - Generator Project - How to build GEET Fuel Processor*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljw87...eature=related

=====================================

*GEET Vapor Carb Generator*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKa1z...eature=related

============================

*GEET*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHA8L...eature=related



==============================

شرح وتحليل 
*GEET Fuel Processor*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H0_X...eature=related

======================
باقي الشرح السابق
*GEET Fuel Processor deel 1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUpFf...eature=related


=================================

*GEET test 6 - runs on used oil, water, 2-stroke mix*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AONKn...eature=related

=======================

شرح جديد للجيت


*4# HHO- GeetPantone Hybrid testing*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-uj6...eature=related

=========================================

*5# HHO-Geet Pantone Hybrid testing*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoMJ3...eature=related

===================================

*6# HHO-Geet Pantone Hybrid testing*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcYzL...eature=related

===============================


طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
*How to assemble a Geet reaktor*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI

======================================


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
*GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ek...e=channel_page



وهنا 

الباقي

*Geet Pantone Engine Concept Demo by Andreas Kalcker*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYjmJ...e=channel_page

================================================

*A geet engine in action!*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhYc...eature=related






==============================



شرح اخر لجهاز الجيت

*GEET Fuel Processor - test 4 - revelation*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMWWS...eature=related

======================================

*GEET test 5 - successful build*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYtJRieTMwU


========================================


*GEET Powered Welder/20 HP Onan Gen #2*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wwTe2Nbkt8



============================


*Swa-Plasma run on 80% water*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8Is...eature=related

==========================

*Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système plein*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSe6L...eature=related

==================================

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






*Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

=============================


مشروع تخرج للشباب العربي فى المغرب لجهاز الجيت 

*Essai d'un moteur aves le système Pantone*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeC4b...eature=related


====================================

تجربة الجهاز على سيارة كبيرة في فرنسا


*Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tMv...eature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ورشووووووو

سيارة تعمل على جهاز الجيت
​*Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_02*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp-S5_aDxA&feature=related



تركيب جهاز الجييت على سيارة ماركة فورت بورج 


*Wartburg 353, 2T, with Geet Pantone*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7RevNCLLFY

================================

*le moteur a eau pantone 75% d eau*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_te8Q-PDnk&feature=related

=====================================
*moteur Pantone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUTv2Ucp6RM&feature=related


=================================
*regis et son moteur a eau*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpKazvaU98Q&feature=related

========================
*moteur a eau FR3 10.11.2007*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cso3kA4BFo4&feature=related

=============================

*moteur à eau sur F2 en 2005*

جرار حرث زراعة يعمل الماء


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0t7fWP4m4g&feature=related

=============================
*Moteur à eau à la Mairie de Vitry sur Orne, Lorraine*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCMwzRXnbO8&feature=related

==================================


*Projet echo-moteur - Trajet des gaz*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X285u...eature=related


=========================

*Vidéo du montage pantone, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS3uegiVwJA

====================================

*Tondeuse avec moteur à Eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjiwK...eature=related




==================================


*Moteur a Eau Invention Marocaine Water Engine Fuel cell gas alternative energy zero point energy*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El0tI...eature=related




==============================

======================




مصنع للجهاز في فرنسا

*Vidéo France 3 national voiture moteur à eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_69...eature=related



===============



موتوسيكل هوندا يعمل بالماء 

*honda amigo syteme pentone*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWyd...eature=related



================
شرح للمرشح الرياكتور
ممتاز
*Réacteur endothermique Pentone et MHD avec un lifter*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFeQ_...eature=related


=======


*Tondeuse avec moteur à Eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjiwK...eature=related=============





==============



*moteur pantone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FUo_...eature=related

============================


*SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related



==================================

تركيب جهاز مصغر للجيت على الجرار الزراعى لتقليل استهلاك الديزل الى اكثر من النصف 


*HYPNOW RETROKIT E2-70 - CG13*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8qaY...eature=related


===============================================



جهاز الجيت مركب على مولد للكهرباء كبير بالكنغو 



*Retrokit Nano sur groupe électrogène ZAIN 16 KVA au Congo*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv5ZS...eature=related


============================



منتجات مختلفة للجيت 
سهلة التصنيع والبيع


*SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related

========================================
من راوندا تركيب الجهاز على سيارة تويوتا
*Tuning : Economiseur Retrokit Nano sur Toyota Hilux au Rwanda*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqWBOz1owQ

==================

طرق تركيب الجهاز على الشكمان 

*RETROKIT E1-45*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awwL2vNm_Rs




=====================
طرق تركيبه على الجرارت الكبيرة 
*Retrokit Nano sur tracteur : 30% d'économies.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGwT-...eature=related

==========================

*Montage Retrokit© Vendangeuse Braud SB53*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjB9G...eature=related
=================================


*Retrokit Nano sur GE au Rwanda*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nYD...eature=related


====================


محرك صغير ومولد للكهرباء

*geet motor*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V9oukMu2CA

====================

*Transmogrifier (aka GEET)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKY5a...eature=related=========








================





*Dry Vapours GEET*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5nza...eature=related



=============================
*glens geet*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E2nu...eature=related


===============================
*شرح 
*



*glens geet part 2*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mayp...eature=related
======================
*stainless geet running*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omc5T...eature=related


================================


*My 100% stainless geet*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPNsr...eature=related



==================

*GEET GENERATOR RUNS ON BEER AND COFFEE*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBdLi...eature=related

=======================


*VAPOR GENERATOR GEET HHO*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtBaR...eature=related0


====================================


*GEET GENERATOR BREAKING-IN*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPVNv...eature=related

========================================

*GEET GENERATOR TEST#2*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R7Gt...eature=related


=======================

*313-Portable 'suitcase' GEET-Joe Pipe Fuel Generator.*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRqdx...eature=related
===============================


*GEET Vapor Carb Generator*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKa1z...eature=related



================


*GEET*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHA8L...eature=related

=============




*# 2 geet pressure washer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0VSr34wvjo&feature=rela


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0VSr...eature=related

====================
*A little detail on the fuel system*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq6_8...eature=related


==================


*Grasmaaier met geet reactor*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8iJ...eature=related

==============================
*Panacea-BOCAF GEET production (1 of 6)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM-v8...eature=related



====================================


*#4 Engine running on 50/50 Water and Gas*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok-57...eature=related==========
===========================


*water and gasoline mixture used in a car engine*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGKPa...eature=related

================== *geet engine test*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAaCgz2LyY0&NR=1
=================================

http://www.teslatech.info/ttstore/ar.../geet/geet.htm

http://www.teslatech.info/ttstore/ar.../geet/geet.htm

*GEET School USA 2009*

http://www.geet.nl/newsarticle.php?id=123

http://www.geet.nl/free-geet-plans.php


==============

http://www.panacea-bocaf.org/geet.htm

==============
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...72851762015159

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8IsifMuBs


==========================

http://geetfriends.net/persecution/persecution.htm

http://pesn.com/2009/06/9501546_Paul...Geet_released/

http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/auto_plans.htm

موقع هام طريقة تركيبه على سيارة 

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/metro.html

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/66%2...o%20Metro.html

================

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor


http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor

http://geetfriends.net/

http://www.watchdoit.com/watch.aspx?...IEuAuKADsrGEIz



*How to Make a Bubblier for an 87 Subaru GEET*







http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Mak...GEET-159202864

*GEET FUEL SAVER:*




http://teslatech.info/ttstore/books/750001.htm


http://www.eco-nomical.com.au/dnn/GE...7/Default.aspx

http://onlygizmos.com/engine-does-th...-soda/2009/08/




http://www.rexresearch.com/pantone/pantone.htm
http://jlnlabs.online.fr/bingofuel/mfptsten.htm


http://inphobe.blogspot.com/2009/08/...a-reactor.html


و ان شاء الله تعالى موعدنا مع الدرس الخامس 
وسيحتوى على تلخيص للطرق المختلفة لاستخدام الماء كوقود


----------



## Ind. Engineer (18 أكتوبر 2009)

fagrelsabah.. بصراحة شرحك اكثر من رائع ..عندما اطلعت على الموضوع ذُهلت فعلا من هذه المعجزة ..سبحان الله ..وبانتظار ان تشرح ما تبقى من الدورة بشوق وحماس ..فلا تتاخر علينا ..الله يجزيك كل خير ويعطيك العافية ..​


----------



## فاتن الصفار (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ايها الزميل الفاضل على هذه المعلومات القيمة حول هذا الموضوع وما بذلته من جهد في نشره
وفق الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## brahim lahrach (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشاركتي في اول الامر ستكون عبارة عن سؤال باعتبار هذا الاخير النبع الاول للمعرفة
مما لا شك فيه ان عصرنا الحالي وخصوصا الالفية الثالتة تتميز بتطور سائر العلوم خصوصا منها التكنلوجية حتى استطاع العلماء اختراع سيارة تتحرك بالهيدروجين بدل البيترول.
فلمذا لم يتم اخراج هذه السيارة الى الوجود وتعميم استعمالها.
هل هناك قيود تمنع ذلك.


----------



## جورج قاموف (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يوفقك ياشيخ ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك والله اني استفدت من هذا الدرس كثيرا وأنا كلي انتظار للدرس القادم :79:وشككرا مره أخرى :77:


----------



## فاتح مجد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياشباب انه من أجل تشغيل المحرك بألفي دورة في الدقيقة أنت بحاجة لأربعين ليتر من الهيدروجين
السؤال؟
ماهو كم وحجم الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإنجاز هذا الكم من الهيدروجين في هذا الزمن
أكيد هو أكبر بكثييييييير من استطاعة المحرك المراد تدويره
أنصحكم وإني ان شاء الله خير ناصح
اتركو هذه الترهات واعملوا على الوسائط البديلة الحقيقية مثل الشمس والقمر والرياح
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جورج قاموف (29 أكتوبر 2009)

فاتح مجد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياشباب انه من أجل تشغيل المحرك بألفي دورة في الدقيقة أنت بحاجة لأربعين ليتر من الهيدروجين
> السؤال؟
> ماهو كم وحجم الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإنجاز هذا الكم من الهيدروجين في هذا الزمن
> ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد لله الذى لايحمد على مكروه سواه 

لابد ان نعلم ان الحرب على الطاقة البديلة هى في ابشع صورها 
ولعل المكذبين لها يعجزون عن الاتيان باسانيد تثبت كذبهم السبب بسيط ان الكذب ليس له اسانيد 

وهذا هو سبب العداء والتعتيم على موضوعات اللتى تتحدث عن وقود الماء والكهرباء المجانية واللتى قدمها لنا الكثير من العلماء مثل العالم تسلا

ولهذا العداء وحب ان تظل الامة الاسلامية فى مستنقع الفقر والتاخر التكنولوجى تجد من يقول لكم اتركوا تلك الموضوعات لانه يعلم ان تم دراستها وتجربتها لاكتشف اننا خدعنا بشراءنا للكهرباء والبنزين 

فهى صحيحة ولهذا تجد الحاقدين يقولون لا تقراؤها فقط يجب ان تظلوا جهله و

الاعجب ان كان الموضوع للحديث عن راقصة او موضه تافهه لوجدته يؤيده ويقول لكم عليكم بهذا العلم 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

ان شاء الله تعالى سيتم تكملة باقى الدروس للدورة وان كرها الحاقدين فهى منفذ الفقراء من فقرهم 
 
فتلك هى الطاقة المجانية اللتى خلقها الله تعالى لنا 
ولعمل الله تعالى ينفع بها احد المسلمين


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الدرس الخامس 5

كما وعدناكم فى الدرس الخامس سيكون شرح مبسط عن الطرق المختلفة لاستخدام الهيدروجين كوقود 
واستخدام الماء كوقود 

فمازال البعض لايعرف الفرق بينهم 

الطريقة الاولى 
استخدام التحليل الكهربي للماء سواء بمولدات الكهرباء من السيارات مثلا 
او باستخدام الواح الطاقة الشمسية لتحليل الماء وتخزين الهيدروجين منفصلا عن الاكسجين وتعبئته وبيعه للسيارات والمصانع 

وتلك الطرق رخيصة جدا وغير مكلفة نظرا للبلاد اللتى تتوفر بها الشمس بكثرة 

الطريقة الثانية 

استخدام الهيدروجين لتوليد الكهرباء 


بواسطة خلايا الوقود = اللتى يقولون انها خلايا حديثة ولكنها للاسف قديمة وظهرت منذ قرنين من الزمان وتم التحفظ عليها واخفائها تلك المدة وذالك لاحتياج الشركات الى اسلوب تستطيع به بيع الهيدروجين والماء للمستهلكين باسعار مربحة 
ولايقوم المشترين بوضع خلايا لتحليل الماء والا سارت السيارت الى الابد بوقود مجانى وهو الماء 

الطريقة الثالثة 

استخدام الهيدروجين والماء معا كما فعل المخترع اليابانى 
فيقوم بحقن الماء الى داخل السلندرات فيتحول الى بخار ماء يعمل على تشغيل المحرك بنظرية المحركات البخارية 

وهنا نحتاج الى قدر قليل جدا من غاز الهيدروجين المعباء فى اسطوانه وخزان للماء 

الطريقة الرابعة 

للعالم الامريكي باول بانتون 
وتسمى جهازة الجييت GeeT

وتلك من اسهل الطرق وتم محاربته فى امريكا من قبل اصحاب البترول 
ولكنه نجح فى تدريسها فى جامعات فرنسا وبعض الدول الاخري 

وهنا يعمل على ادخال بخار الماء الى المحرك مخلوطا بقليل من الوقود مما يؤدى الى اشتعال الوقود وتحويل البخار الى بخار ماء فوق ساخن ويعمل المحرك بنظرية المحركات البخارية 

وهنا يعمل المحرك دافئ ولايسخن ابدا ولايلوث البيئة 
ويمكن استخدام ماء الصرف الصحى وماء البحر كوقود 
يمكن استخدام فضلات الطعام او الزيوت الناتجة من تغييرها لمحركات السيارات كوقود 
فعند حرقها داخل المحرك فان الماء ينقسم جزء منه ليتفاعل مع الاكاسيد الضارة ويصبح غازات العادم غير ملوثة للبيئة والعادم غالبا بخار الماء 



طرق اخرى لاستخدام الماء كوقود لم نذكرها بعد ومنها على سبيل الحصر لا المثال 

5= استخراج الهيدرجين من البول الادمى باستخدام معادن مخصوصة للتحليل تقلل من استهلاك الكهرباء عمل على سرعه التحليل وانتاج الهيدروجين 


6= استخراج الهيدروجين من الطحالب وبعض خلايا البكتريا من مزارع مخصصه لذالك 
فتم التوصل الى اواع من الفطريات والطحالب تستطيع انتاج كميات تجارية من غاز الهيدروجين 


7= استخدام غاز الامونيا الذى يحتوى على الهيدروجين بوفرة فية كوقود للسيارات 
وصاحب هذا الاختراع من كندا وتم التحفظ على اختراعه القران الماضي والان سمح له بنشر اختراعه 

فعند دخول غاز الامونيا مع الهواء فانه يحترق افضل من البنزين ويرفع كفائة المحرك ولايلوث البيئة لان العادم هو بخار الماء 



8= استخدام ماء البحر كوقود بواسطة جهاز توليد موجات الراديو 

وتلك الطريقة اكتشفها باحث امريكي كان يستخدم موجات الراديو لمكافحة الاورام السرطانية 
واكتشف بالصدفة اشتعال الماء المالح من البحر عند تعرضه لتلك الموجات 
وبالتالى يمكن تحويل ماء البحر الى وقود وادخاله الى محركات السفن والسيارات لتعمل منه مباشرة 


9= طريقة البلازما لتحليل الماء واستخدامه كوقود

وهى طريقة قديمة جدا وعادت للظهور مرة اخري 
وتعتمد على استخدام كهرباء تتعدة العشر الالف فلت لتحليل الماء 10000 فولت 
وهى تلك الكهرباء اللتى تصدر من الجهاز الموجود بالسيارات لتوليد الشرارة اللتى تذهب الى شمعات الاحتراق بمحرك السيارة 
ويمكن استخدام الجهاز الموجود بداخل اجهزة التلفاز والمتصل بالشاشة لانتاج كهرباء البلازما لتحليل الماء


10 = طريقة تغيير شمعات الاحتراق بشمعات وقود الماء

وتلك الطريقة اخترعها العالم الامريكي استانلى ماير 
واللتى بسببها تم قتله فمات مسموما باحد المطاعم وهو يقول لقد وضعوا السم فى طعامى وذالك بعد يوم واحد من توقيعه لعقد مع الحكومة لتصنيعه 
واختفى الاختراع الى الان 

وهو يعتمد على تغيير شمعات الاحتراق العادية بشمعات بها جهاز الكترومغناطيسي لشحن الماء ووتحويله مباشرة الى وقود يحترق داخل المحرك وحصل على براءة اختراعه وبعدها تم قتله كما حدث مع الكثير من علماء الطاقة الحرة والرخيصة 

وهناك الكثير من الطرق للحصول على وقود من الماء 

وسيتم شرحها فى حينها 
والجدير بالذكر الان توضيح بعض اللبس الذى اصاب بعض الاعضاء فى المنتدى فلا هم لهم الا تكذيب موضوعات الطاقة الحرة وبالاخص وقود الماء لان مصدر الكثير من البلاد هو البترول 

التوضيح 
هو ان العالم اجمع قد افاق من اززمة الطاقة ويعلمون انه يمكن الاستغناء عن البنزين والديزل او السولار والغاز الطبيعي 

ولكن لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن البترول !!!!!!

لماذا ؟
لان البترول عو اساس الصناعات الحديثة فالملابس والسيارات والمفروشات المنزلية والكثير من مواد البناء كلها تعتمد بنسبة 80% على منتجات البترول و الصناعات البتروكيماوية 

فان توقف تصدير البترول فستتوقف الصناعات العالمية ولذالك فلا خطر من استخدام وقود بديل نظيف للسيارات وهو الماء 


وبعض الاعضاء لا يعلم كمية الماء المستخدم مقارنه بالبنزين مثلا 
1لتر ماء = 30 لتر بنزين او اكثر 

كما انه يمكن استخدام ماء الصرف الصحى وماء البحر ايضاء 

كما ان البعض لا يدرك خطر تلوث البيئة والامراض السرطانية اللتى انتشرت فى عصرنا منها سرطان الرئة والجهاز التنفسي 

بسبب السموم اللتى تنتجها محركات السيارات بعد حرق الوقود التقليدى 
فمن الممكن ان نحصل على بيئة نظيفة وصحية ولكن اصحاب المليارات لايريدون ذالك انما الجشع هو الذى يدفعهم الى التغطية على تلك الافكار ورفضها 

فمثلا قراء موضوع بالمنتدى من ايام عم السيارة اللتى اخترعها اساتذة جامعه جنوب الوادى بمصر اللتى تم اركيب الواح طاقة شمسية عليها وتغيير محركها بمحرك كهربي بطاريات و خلال تركها بالشارع يتم شحنها لتسير مسافة 500 كيلومتر 
طاقة مجانية 
فاين ذهب هذا الاختراع 

وهناك الكثير من الختراعات المثيلو بالسعودية لشاب اخترع جهاز يمكنه انتاج الكهرباء بدون مصدر خارجى لها 

كلها اخترعات يتم محاربتها 
فلابد للاغنياء ان يظلوا اغنياء والفقراء ان يزدادوا فقرا


----------



## ask85 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح او النقل لاني سبق وقرأت نفس الموضوع حرفيا في منتدى اخر 


رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه اخي انا جاهل في هذه الامور بشكل عام بس عندي استفسار بسيييط

 بخصوص جهاز الجييت 

اللي انا فهمته من الشرح وكيفه عمله

انه إذا تم مزج قليل من الوقود بنزين مثلا بكثير من الماء بنسبه محدده وتم ضغط هذا المزيج فإنه يكون قابل للإشتعال والإنفجار ؟؟؟ وإن ناتج هذا الإنفجار بخار ماء + اكسجين 

هل هذا ما قصدت اخي الكريم ؟ ام تقصد ضغط المزيج مع تسخينه ؟؟

==============

وأيضا ذكرت انه اذا تم تمرير هواء ساخن داخل المزيج لييسخن ويتبخر فإن الغاز المتبخر هو ايضا قابل للإشتعال ؟

مثل مبدأ عمل الأرجيله يعني الغاز اللي بطلع من الخرطوم يكون قابل لإشتعال ؟

وهل يحدد نوع معين من الهواء اكسجين , ثاني اكسيد الكربون , وكم درجه الحراره المراد تسخين الهواء فيها ليمر بالمزيج؟
===================


اعذرني عزيزي على الإطاله 

ولكن إذا تكرمت ان تعيد شرح جهاز ال Geet

وكيف يعمل


----------



## tanji12 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

هده محرك يشتغل على جهاز الجيت
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCdEpGedPJQ&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ask85 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح او النقل لاني سبق وقرأت نفس الموضوع حرفيا في منتدى اخر
> 
> 
> رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه اخي انا جاهل في هذه الامور بشكل عام بس عندي استفسار بسيييط
> ...





جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح والسؤال 
فان مع الاسئلة يتم تبسيط الفكرة وشرحها بطريقة افضل لتكون ميسرة

وان شاء الله تعالى ساضع موضوع متخصص لجهاز الجييت والطرق المختلفه لصناعته وتركيبه مع الصور 

حتى يسهل على الجميع فهمه


----------



## ask85 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم اخي الفاضل وفي انتظار شرحك وجديدك


----------



## م.عماد ك (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك المولى كل الخير وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## karak (6 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخي السؤال الذي يدور في ذهني كيف يعمل محرك الديزل على وقود الماء لانه في محركات ترفض الهواء على اساس انه الهيدروجين يكون مثل الغاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماهر عيون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على جهدك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## ask85 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

انتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## saed4529 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدروس


----------



## الكتبي 7700 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ask85 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح او النقل لاني سبق وقرأت نفس الموضوع حرفيا في منتدى اخر
> 
> 
> رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه اخي انا جاهل في هذه الامور بشكل عام بس عندي استفسار بسيييط
> ...




الاجابة هنا 

*الماء وقود للسيارات و شرح جهاز ال Geet للعالم الامريكي Paul Pantone*



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165012.html#post1372454


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان هذه الفكره لن تطبق الا عند انتهاء البترول واتجاه العلماء الى الطاقه الذريه وفى هذا الوقت لن يجدوا سوى تحليل المياه للحصول على الهيدروجين لكى تعمل الطائرات فكلنا نعلم صعوبه تخزين الطاقه الكهربائيه وطبعا الطاقه اللى هناخذها من حرق الهدروجين هتبقى اقل من اللى استخدمناها فى تحليل الميا والا مكانش حد غلب كانوا حللو الهيدروجين وبعدين ولدوا كهرباء بيها لاننا فى الدنيا ولازم يبقى فى كفاءات والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (6 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة تسلم عليها


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود جميل و رائع


----------



## حسن59 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

* الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار. ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة لتنفيذ الاختراعات الموجودة واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع
المراسلة.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.
انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.*​


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير
الحقيقة انك انسان مجاهد محترم وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## احمد ابو الحارث (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا
معلومات حلوة و طرح سهل و أسلوب ممتاز
و نتابع معك ان شاء الله


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

*الدرس السادس للدورة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعد تعرضنا وشرحنا فى الدرس الخامس لبعض الطرق للحصول على الوقود من الماء فنشرح اليوم تقنية جديدة وقديمة 

جديدة علينا وكما يدعون بالاعلام 

وقديمة لانها مسجلة علميا منذ اكثر من قرن من الزمان 

فقد تم اكتشافها والتعتيم عليها اعلاميا وعلميا 

وهى تقنية الحصول على الطاقة الكهربية من دمج الهيدروجين والاكسجين معا من خلال شرائح من المعادن 
وهى عادتا من الذهب او البلاتين الرقيق 
الذى يسمح بعبور ذرة الهيدروجين الى الجانب الاخر للتحد مع ذرة الاكسجين ليكونا عنصر الماء 
الذى يتكون من ذرة اكسجين وذرتين هيدروجين


وتلك التقنية هامة جدا ولكن يتم تصنيعها بتكلفة غالية 
لانها ان توفرت بتكلفة رخيصة فستنتهى ازمة الطاقة 
لماذا ؟

لان الطاقة الكهربية الناتجه من دمج واحد لتر ماء تكفي لتحليل اكثر من مائة لتر ماء 

فهنا نستخدم الطاقة الكهربية لتحرير طاقة وليس لانتاج طاقة 

حتى لاياتى بعض الاغبياء فيقولون انها انتاج طاقة ويضعون ربهم الاعلى قانون الطاقة لاغلاق العقول عن فهم تلك التكنولوجيا

فتحرير الطاقة تعتمد على فتح وافلات طاقة محبوسه وكامنه 
وتلك الطاقة الهائلة الكبيرة جدا قد وضعها الله تعالى فى الماء وحده 

فانك تستخدم واتكهربي لتحليل وحدة من الماء لتحصل على الهيدروجين والاكسجين

وعندما تقوم بدمجهم معا فتحصل على 100ووات كهربي 

وهذا ما اثبتته التجارب والاسانيد العلمى 
منها شركة جينابكس اليابانية وسيارتها اللتى تسير باستخدام تلك التقنية 

فالسيارة تحتاج الى واحد لتر ماء لكل 80 كيلومتر او اكثر 

والغريب هنا ان العادم هنا هو بخار الماء الذى يمكن تكثيفه وتجميعه مرة اخرى فى صورة ماء مرة اخرى ليعاد تحليله مئات المرات 

وهناك انواع من مولدات الكهرباء وقودها الماء فقط وتباع على الانترنت بسعر 4000 دولار للوحدة بقدرة واحد ونصف كيلووات 



ومن اراد المزيد من الشرح فقد وضعت عدة موضوعات متخصصه عن تلك التكنولوجيا 

وسارفق لكم الروابط باذن الله تعالى


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

*الامثلة والسيارات اللتى تسير باستخدام الماء وتطبيقات للدرس السادس*

السلام عليكم 

اليكم الامثلة والموضوعات اللتى تشرح تلك التكنولوجيا القديمة 

الروابط
*
شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق- لتر ماء لكل 100 كيلومتر 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.html
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123458.html
*Mail Article
del.icio.us




Prototyped vehicle



120W fuel cell system



Internal portion of the 120W fuel cell stack



300W generation system mounted in a luggage room (left)




*http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/videos/newsid_7453000/7453174.stm
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/e...re/4357598.stm

Water runs 150-miles-a-gallon car 






The Microcab could be tested in theme parks
*
*
===============================================



**
خلية الوقود = وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146164.html* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146164.html
* 





 تعتبر خلية الوقود أداة لتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربية اي انها تقوم من خلال تفاعلات كيميائية بتحويل الهيدروجين والاكسجين إلى ماء وينتج عن هذه العملية طاقة كهربية. وبالمقارنة مع البطارية التقليدية المعروفة فإن الاختلاف يكمن في ان المواد الكيميائية الداخلة في التفاعل لتوليد الكهرباء هي جزء من تركيب البطارية وتوجد في داخلها، وبانتهاء المواد الكيميائية هذه فإن البطارية تصبح عديمة الفائدة ويتم استبداله أو اعادة شحنها مرة اخرى، في حين ان خلايا الوقود لا يمكن ان تنتهي فهي تعمل باستمرار لان مصدر المواد الكيميائية هي من الهواء.


   شرائح من خلايا الوقود تستخدم كمصدر للطاقة في السيارات​ يوجد العديد من خلايا الوقود تصنف حسب المواد الكيميائية التي تستخدمها، وكذلك صفائح المحلل  electrolyte التي تستخدماها. والنوع الاكثر شيوعا ورواجا هو خلية الوقود ذات غشاء التبادل البروتوني  proton exchange membrane fuel cell (PEMFC) والموضح فكرة عملها في الشكل التالي:


   فكرة عمل وتركيب خلية الوقود لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية​ 


 يوضح الشكل اعلاه تركيب خلية الوقود وفكرة عملها تتلخص في المراحل التالية:



هذه هي التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث على طرفي الخلية


*​

*



واليكم المزيد عنها




[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]1966 GM Electrovan[/FONT]

The 1966 GM Electrovan is credited with being the first hydrogen fuel cell car ever produced. Though fuel cells have been around since the early 1800's, General Motors was the first to use a fuel cell to power the wheels of a vehicle.



 

he vehicle was a 1966 GMC Handivan on the outside. Its insides were converted into a science lab of new technology that appeared more like a whisky still of old. The GM Electrovan was the brainchild of Dr. Craig Marks who headed up most of General Motors' advanced engineering projects. Marks, along with a staff of 250, developed the Electrovan for over 2 years before attaining a drivable vehicle. NASA had previously used fuel cells to power onboard systems in their Gemini spacecraft. Those hydrogen fuel cells produced water as a byproduct, which the astronauts were then able to drink. 
The GM Electrovan used a fuel cell produced by Union Carbide, which was fueled by both super-cooled liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen. Today's fuel cells use less pure oxygen that is native in the outside air. The Electrovan had one large tank for the hydrogen and one for the oxygen and contained 550-feet of piping throughout the rear of the vehicle, turning this 6-seat van into a 2-seater with barely enough room for 2 passengers. 




General Motors Electrovan Illustration​ The Union Carbide 5 kw fuel cell (rated at 1,000 hours of use) was able to propel the GM Electrovan for top speeds between 63 - 70 mph. The Electrovan also had a range of 120 miles, which was not too shabby for 1966. Because of safety concerns, the Electrovan was only used on company property, where it had several mishaps along the way.





وتم تسجيل الكثير من براءات الاختراعات فى هذا المجال خلال المائة سنة الماضية 

والان تنتج لبكثير من الشركات سيارات تعمل على محرك كهربي يستمد طاقته الكهربية من ناتج دمج الهيديوجين مع الاكسجين فى خلال خلية وقود الماء 
وهنا قد ظهرت مشكلة كبيرة جدا 

وهى ان خلية الدمج وانتاج الكهرباء تنتج مايزيد عن 900% من الطاقة الكهربية الازمة لتحليل الماء 

فمثلا 

عند تحليل واحد لتر ماء الى غازيه الهيدروجين والاكسجين سنستهلك طاقة كهربية = تساوى 2000 وات كهربي مثلا 

المشكلة والمفاجاءة ظهرت هنا عند 
 
عند اعادة دمج غازين الهيدروجين والاكسجين فى خلية انتاج الطاقة الكهربية فسننتج = مايزيد عن 9005000 وات كهربي 
فهناك فائض كهربي كبير جدا جدا 
بحيث يسمح لتحريل سيارات تزن اكثرمن 2000 كيلو جرام بسرعات عالية 

وبالتالتىعناك من نحج فى استخدام جزء من تلك الطاقة الكهربية المنتجة من خلايا الوقود ولو بنسبة 10% مثلا 
فى أعادة تحليل الماء ليحصل على الهيدروجين والاكسجين مرة اخرى 

وتلك الشركة اليابانية اللتى نجحت فى ذالك اسمها شركة شركة جينباكس اليابانية
في محاولة لحل المشاكل الناجمة عن الارتفاع المضطرد لأسعار النفط. 
وتعتمد السيارة على تقنية تعد الأولى من نوعها، إذ تحول الماء إلى طاقة كهربائية تستخدم في تسيير السيارة. 
وكل ما تحتاجه السيارة لتر واحد فقط من الماء، أي نوع من الماء، سواء كان من النهر أو البحر أو المطر أو حتى الشاي الياباني، لكي تسير لنحو الساعة بسرعة 80 كيلومترا في الساعة. 
وفور صب الماء في الخزان الواقع في مؤخرة السيارة، يستخلص مولد السيارة الهيدروجين من الماء ويحرر الإلكترونات مولدا طاقة كهربائية. 
ويقول كيوشي هيراساوا المدير التنفيذي لشركة جينباكس إنه يأمل في الترويج لسيارته قبيل افتتاح قمة مجموعة الثماني في هوكايدو باليابان. 
وتأمل الشركة في التعاون مع شركات تصنيع السيارات اليابانية لاستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة في مصانعها في المستقبل القريب. 
الخبر على عهدة البي بي سي 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/vide...00/7453174.stm
Car runs on Wate
*
*
==========================

مولدات الكهرباء 
الجديدة 


*http://www.campervanstuff.com/shop_stuff/index.php?mod=product&id_prd=1063
*Efoy fuel cells for quiet, reliable power anywhere. DETAILS FOR ALL MODELS* 








 &nbspClick to Enlarge ​ 
Alternative Views 
Click to view 
​ ​


*EFOY 1600 Fuel Cell*



*The EFOY 1600 SFC Smart Fuel Cell is a fully commercialized fuel cell, which is ideal for remote CCTV and environmental monitoring applications. Powered by methanol fuel cartridges the EFOY fuel cell offers environmentally friendly power production using the lastest fuel cell technology. The EFOY fuel cell represents a perfect all-round carefree energy solution for the user.*


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

*الدرس السابع للدورة وقود البلازما*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طريقة جديدة لتحويل الماء الى وقود 

وتسمي بالبلازما 
ماهى البلازما ؟

هى تعبير عن حالة معينه في طروف معينه ييتكون خلالها وقود

ومن اكتشفها من العلماء الكثيرين منهم باول بانتون صاحب اختراع جهاز الجييت GeeT

ومنها ايضا طريقة تحليل الماء باستخدام فولت كهربي عالى جدا 
يصل الى اكثر من 10000 فولت نعم اكثر من عشرة الالاف فولت كهربي مثل الذى يستخدم لعمل الشرارة الكهربية للسيارات لشمعات الاحتراق - البوجيهات 
او الشرارة الصادرة الى شاشات التلفاز والحاسب الالى الكمبيوتر 

فتستخدم تلك الدوائر الالكترونية لاصدار شرارة كهربية بصفة الاستمرار ويتم تمرير تلك الشرارة بتالماء للنحصل على التحليل البارد للماء ويسمي الكولد فاشيون
*Cold fusion* refers to nuclear fusion of atoms at conditions close to room temperature, in contrast to the conditions of well-understood fusion reactions such as those inside stars and high energy experiments. Interest in the field was dramatically increased on March 23, 1989 when Martin Fleischmann, then one of the world's leading electro-chemists,[1] and Stanley Pons reported that they had produced fusion in a tabletop experiment involving electrolysis of heavy water on a palladium (Pd) electrode.[2] They reported anomalous heat production ("excess heat") of a magnitude they asserted would defy explanation except in terms of nuclear processes. They further reported measuring small amounts of nuclear reaction byproducts, including neutrons and tritium.[3] These reports raised hopes of a cheap and abundant source of energy.[4]

لان التحليل يتم في درجة حرارة الغرفه ويعتمد على المجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية العالية اللتى تسرع من عملية تحليل الماء 

بالمرفقات صورة لابسط اجهزة التحليل الكهربي باستخدام تلك التكنولوجيا


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

رابط مهم اللدرس السابع 

http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/ColdFusion/http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/ColdFusion/


----------



## shudaifat (12 يناير 2010)

Thanks a lot for your valuable information and also i want to mention the brown gas which is HHO that also widely spread


----------



## حسن59 (17 يناير 2010)

لقد افتقدنك اخى/ فجر الصباح


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (31 يناير 2010)

متابعين يافجر الصباح وقد هجرنا النوم بين مصدقين مندهشين ومتوجسين متشككين حتى يدركنا فجر اليقين .
تحياتي اخوك من العراق


----------



## aboudsoft (14 فبراير 2010)

*إلى فجر الصباح*

طولت الغيبة علينا يا أستاذنا


----------



## SAADMAAA (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم رحمة اللة بركاتة
اللة يفتح عليكم يزيدكم من فضلة كان لي سوال
ما نوع المنظم الذي يستخدم غير اللي شغال علي الغاز الطبيعي لان حالة المنظم تبقي مخلخلة جداانا جربت منظم البيت 
ووضعت مكان الياي بستم بارز الي الخارج وبداخلة ياي وعملت لة تحديد ووضعتة مكان دوسة البنزين لكن كان في في حالة خلخلة


----------



## pako (9 مارس 2010)

assalamo 3alaykom,laka jazil chokr akhi 3ala hadihi lma3lomat.


----------



## حياة1984 (10 مارس 2010)

مرحبة الله يعطيك العافية على هالموضوع الممتع و المثير وانا بصراحة حابة اعرف كيف بأمكاني دمج الهيدرجين مع الاكسجين بطريقة اخرى غير استخدام الشرارة و لك كثير الشكر ...... انا بصراحة حابة اعمل نموذج بسيط لهذه الفكرة مع طلابي


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## Amhmed (15 مارس 2010)

نشكركم جزيل الشكر 
نود منكم الاسهاب في عرض Electrolyzer جهاز تحليل الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

saadmaaa قال:


> السلام عليكم رحمة اللة بركاتة
> اللة يفتح عليكم يزيدكم من فضلة كان لي سوال
> ما نوع المنظم الذي يستخدم غير اللي شغال علي الغاز الطبيعي لان حالة المنظم تبقي مخلخلة جداانا جربت منظم البيت
> ووضعت مكان الياي بستم بارز الي الخارج وبداخلة ياي وعملت لة تحديد ووضعتة مكان دوسة البنزين لكن كان في في حالة خلخلة



المنظم المستخدم للسيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي او الغاز المسال

وهو حساس جدا لدرجه الخلخلة حتى يعمل المحرك للسيارة على سرعات قليلة او اثناء الثبات


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين


أعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في أي موضوع متعلق بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟
أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات
سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:
ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"
فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط لها


----------



## mehdi09 (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## د حسين (11 أبريل 2010)

*جيد يا زملكاوي*

نعم هذا السؤال مهم وجوابه معروف ان ذلك مستحيل ...
ولكن الاثبات لايكون بالروابط التي اعتدنا ان نراها لأنها جميعا كانت تعود الى مواقع يكتبها أفراد ومنتديات وليس مؤسسات علمية وحتى يقبل المرجع نظريا يجب ان يكون من مصدر علمي موثوق او من دائرة معارف .... وانا شخصيا أقبل النتائج التجريبية التي يصرح بها اعضاء هذا المنتدى بشرط ان تستوفي شروط التجربة العلمية العملية وان أراها شخصيا حيث كثر كذب بعض الأعضاء وادعوا انهم نجحوا وبحوار بسيط بالرسائل الخاصة بيني وبينهم تهربوا وبدأوا باللف والدوران حيث ان حقيقة الأمر أنهم تخيلوا التجربة ولم يجروها بعد .... اما صور الفيديو التي ترونها على صفحات الانترنت فكلها مزورة وخادعة وانا مسئول عن كلامي .....​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أبريل 2010)

أخي السؤال المذكور في مشاركتي السابقة هو أول الأسئلة أو أول الملاحظات ولكنه ليس آخرها بإذن الله
فهلا أجبت عن سؤالي حتى أضع باقى الأسئلة؟
أرى أنك شاركت في مواضيع أخرى، فأرجو أن تعطي بعض الاهتمام لسؤالي الذي يعتبر حجر الأساس في افتراضك


----------



## nartop (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك وبورك فيك


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

nartop قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك وبورك فيك



جزاك الله خيرا اخى واكثر الله تعالى من امثالك 
ونفعكم بعلمه


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> *
> 
> 
> الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين
> *



أعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في أي موضوع متعلق بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​* أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات*

* سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:*
*ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"*

* فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط لها*​


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> *الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين​*


*أعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في أي موضوع متعلق بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​ أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات

 سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:
ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"

 فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط لها​*


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت قلت:




fagrelsabah قال:


> * الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*



*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في موضوعاتك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​*
*​ أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات​*
*​*
* سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:​*
*ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"​*
*​*
* فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط له​*
وأرجو ألا تهمل هذا السؤال، وألا تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، لأنني سألتك هذا السؤال عدة مرات، وأرسلت لك عدة رسائل خاصة لأذكرك به، ولم أجد إجابة منك حتى الآن​


----------



## ssmmaa (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد32 (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
المواضيع جيده وأنا مهتم بذلك وقد أستفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات جزاكم الله خيرا
وأود أن نتعاون للتطبيق ذلك عمليا ففيه أفاده كبيره لأمتنا ألأسلاميه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د حسين (21 يوليو 2010)

*الى الأخ محمد 32*

تحية طيبة 
يبدو انك لم تقرأ أو لم تفهم المشاركة رقم 75 في هذا الموضوع وهي للأخ زملكاوي وقد كانت الحد الحاسم لهذا الموضوع حيث ان صاحب الموضوع بنفسه لم يعد يظهر من ذلك التاريخ (انتبه للتاريخ)
وشكرا​


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## saadgor (13 فبراير 2011)

معلومات مهمة
لتشغيل محرك إحتراق داخلي بالهيدروجين (الماء او الهيدروكسي) يجب تأخير شرارة شمعة الإحتراق (القدح) بحدود 11 درجة .
أما عن طلاء الإسطوانة لمنع التأكسد فهو غير ضروري لأن الماء داخل الإسطوانة يكون على شكل بخار و بدرجة حرارة عالية.
علما أن الهيدروجين هو مكون أساسي في جميع أنواع الوقود و بتالي، دائما يوجد بخار ماء ناتج عن إحتراق الوقود داخل الإسطوانة.

و شكرا


----------



## basma 84 (15 مايو 2011)

ميرسى على المعلومات القيمه واتمنى منك بشمهندس لو عندك كتب بخصوص الموضوع 
تبعتها لتعم الفائده


----------



## elkhalfi (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## حمدي الشربيني (23 مايو 2011)

بجد الفكرة حلوة جدا 
و سخنتني عشان ابدأ انفذها


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## awas1 (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك... 

وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## adfrft (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك لطرح مثل هذه المواضيع وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بها جميع الناس .... مجهود رائع ومعلومات قيمه ومفيده جدا ولك جزيل الشكر .*​


----------



## ابراهيم مروان (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.karim ali (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرا عنا ويعطيك العافية موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## سلمان2000 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل اضعت 4 ساعات فى قراءه هذه الدوره ثم عندما يسال صاحبها عن الادله العلميه يختفى تماما اين الاداره العامه للمنتدى


----------



## ناصر999 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة هذا الموضوع هو امل البشرية جمعاء لان هذا الوقود يعتمد على عنصرين لا ينضبان وهما الشمس والماء فمن الشمس او الرياح ناخذ الكهرباء اللازمة لعملية التحليل الكهربائي للماء والماء يحتوي على وقود الهيدروجين ولكن في الحقيقة هناك مشكلة تكمن في تخزين هذا الغاز بشكل سائل
اود ان اطرح سؤال على الاخ fagrelsaba وهو كيف نحمي المحرك من الداخل من الصدا اجاب احدهم هو باضافة مواد سيراميك الى المحرك ما هي هذه المواد وهل تضاف ام اننا نقوم بتلبيس الاسطوانات بهذه المواد وايضا باقي قطع المحرك نريد في الحقيقة اجابة شافية خاصة واننا رفعنا هذا السؤال الى قسم ميكانياكا السيارات ولكنهم لم يجيبونا
ايضا في حال اننا حصلنا على غاز الهيدروجين من الماء كيف يمكن لنا ان نخزن هذا الغاز بشكل مضغوط او بشكل سائل في اسطوانات
وشكرا


----------



## ناصر999 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اضاف الاخ saadgor انه ليس شرطا ان نضيف زيت السيراميك الى داخل المحرك لان بخار الماء الساخن لا يؤثر على المحرك وبالتالي لا يحصل تاكسد 
ولكن لماذا نؤخر الشرارة لشمعة الاحتراق 11 درجة ايضا ما هي القطعة التي نضيفها حينما نريد ان نحول السيارة الى غاز الهيدروكسي بدل الكربوريتر وهل نمنع دخول الهواء كليا الى المحرك وهل يكفي الاكسجين الناتج من عملية التحليل لعملية الاحتراق
نرجو الاجابة من الاخ fagrelsaba في الدرجة الاولى


----------



## ناصر999 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اين الاجابات يا اخ fagrelsaba ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عدنان33 (7 مارس 2013)

جهودكم مباركة وخلاقة واقترح لو يتم اضافة مغانط قوية داخل الخلية لتساعد على تحليل الخلية وتثبت بطريقة التنافر - ايضا لو يتم ذوبان السكر والملح بالماء وبالتحليل الكهربائي اظن سينتج غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين على غرار نظام عمل المخللات اي المكابيس


----------



## سلمان2000 (7 مارس 2013)

والله الموضوع مخالف لقانون الطاقه


----------



## رجائييييي (19 مايو 2014)

جازاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الامة


----------



## goha1 (9 يوليو 2014)

اقترح اضافة البتنجان المقلي والكوفتة للخلية .

حتديها ريحة حلوة ( ريحة شياط )

يا ادارة المنتدي .!!!! لما ناس تسأل سؤال وميردش عليهم حد رد منطقي يبقى الموضوع فيه حاجة . والادارة مش واخده بالها ان ده موضوع يلهي الناس زى بالظبط موضوع الاطباق الطائرة وحامل مفاتيح الكعبة ويا ريت اللي يشوف الموضوع ده ينسخه ويخلي العرب المخابيل يشتغلوا عليه سنتين ثلاثة ميه المهم يتهلوا على عينهم ويفكروا فى التخاريف .

طيب سؤال اخير وبسيط ولو حد راجل من اللي بيشكروا فى الموضوع يرد عليه . فيه حد شاف حاجة بعينه ( مش فيديو مضروب ) ويشهد بكده واستخدم الكلام ده ونفع .؟؟؟ طيب لو حصل معرضهوش ليه على المنتدي ؟؟؟ كله كلام فى كلام 

اخر حاجة ارجوا تثبيت الرد وعدم حذفه . فهذا الرد فقط لوجه الله


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 يوليو 2014)

goha1 قال:


> اقترح اضافة البتنجان المقلي والكوفتة للخلية .
> 
> حتديها ريحة حلوة ( ريحة شياط )
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

فعلا هناك مواضيع و ردود تكون عديمة الفائدة في القسم .........
و لكن للأسف ليس الملتقى محتكرا لفئة معينه و هم المهندسون فقط ..... بل يوجد أعضاء لا يعرفون أي شئء عن الهندسة و قد يكتبون عبارات خاطئة وغير صحيحة و يحتاجون فقط التوعية من المتخصصين . و للأسف قد لا يجدون من هو يرشدهم الى الطريق الصحيح .

و أيضا هناك فئة من الأعضاء يكتبون مواضيع مخالفة للكتب العلمية وقد تم وضع الأستطلاع
*إستطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة؟؟؟*
لحد من هذه المواضيع 

و في المقابل هناك في القسم مواضيع قيمة جدا يمكنك تصفحها في الموضوع فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم الطاقة المتجددة

و جزاك الله كل خير أخي الفاضل


----------



## q&q (11 يوليو 2014)

سؤال غريب 
ولكن لجاهل بلشىء مثلى
لماذا لا يتم أستعمال الكهرباء ال 220
بدل البطاريات 
فى أستخراج الهيدروجين


----------



## marof-s (18 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## lathing 2010 (7 يناير 2015)

ارجو متابعة الاهتمام بهذالموضوع بطريقة علمية وبحثية حيث ظهرت هذه الايام موضوعات متعددة فى هذا المجال لعل الله يصلح بها احوانا الاقتصادية


----------



## lathing 2010 (7 يناير 2015)

سؤال وجيه وايضا هل يتم توصيل الكهرباء 12 فولط مباشرة الى الخلية ام يتم معالجتها بدوائر كهربائية


----------



## بسامووو (8 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله بك اخي ولدي سؤال مهم يرجى الإجابة عنه وهو امكانية تخزين الغاز الناتج من وحدة انتاج الهيدروجين في اسطوانات الغاز المنزلية


----------



## azize100 (9 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على هد جهدك


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

علم الانسان ما لم يعلم 
سبحان الله والحمد لله


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

افكار واعده بلخير ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

